# When it happens to you or your family will you finally W T F U???



## Mikeoxenormous

Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online


> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *


----------



## JoeB131

another bullshit Androjim poll.  

I don't worry about illegals, most of who are trying to stay under the radar. 

That trump is wasting resources chasing down traffic violators or arresting undocumented people in hospitals, when he should be going after the actual criminal ones, is the problem here. 

Obama deported millions of illegals, but he concentrated on the ones who needed to go.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Put this in the Flame Zone, please.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> another bullshit Androjim poll.
> 
> I don't worry about illegals, most of who are trying to stay under the radar.
> 
> That trump is wasting resources chasing down traffic violators or arresting undocumented people in hospitals, when he should be going after the actual criminal ones, is the problem here.
> 
> Obama deported millions of illegals, but he concentrated on the ones who needed to go.


 Your liberal polls are bullshit Joe, mine get people to THINK....Something you don't go Joe...
Do you think anyone who broke the law going over the "FENCE" at the border are criminal?  If Maryland wasn't a sanctuary state, allowing illegals to come there, maybe this young girl wouldn't of been raped.  If you broke into Mexico(please try Joe) do you think you would be accepted there with open arms, or arrested and thrown into their MEXICAN jails?  You just cant get more stupid than a liberal.


Borderland Beat: The Treatment of Americans in Mexican Prisons


> The conditions are deplorable, making conditons in the US prisons Club Med by comparison.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JakeStarkey said:


> Put this in the Flame Zone, please.


Sorry Jake, this is definitely current events happening at schools.  Don't you like women to be safe Jake?


----------



## BULLDOG

*U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies


So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> another bullshit Androjim poll.
> 
> I don't worry about illegals, most of who are trying to stay under the radar.
> 
> That trump is wasting resources chasing down traffic violators or arresting undocumented people in hospitals, when he should be going after the actual criminal ones, is the problem here.
> 
> Obama deported millions of illegals, but he concentrated on the ones who needed to go.


a criminal is a criminal

there are no non-criminal illegal aliens by definition


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...


You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.


----------



## TheOldSchool

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...

People hurt by illegal immigrants lives matter? Well I think ALL lives matter.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.

This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
Click to expand...

You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected. 

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JakeStarkey said:


> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.


Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?


----------



## tycho1572

It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough. 

Poor girl.


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected.
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The avatar is the first daughter's titty, which she so proudly flopped around all the way down the runway and back.  The one he said he would like to bang.....not the other one. I have empathy for any woman who is abused, no matter who does it. Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
Click to expand...




tycho1572 said:


> It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough.
> 
> Poor girl.


These 2 will be tried as adults, and probably end up back across the border, but the girl will still have the scars of her rape.  In my own opinion, if we put a bullet in their brains, and drop them off at the border, maybe these illegal criminals, will stop crossing.  At least there wouldn't be a repeat offense when they cross the border again.

Build the Wall, execute any who try to cross that wall, and soon the invasion would be put to a stop.

Pew Report: 75% of Illegals from Mexico Repeat Offenders; 97% Teenagers - Breitbart


> According to a Pew Research Center report, which was based on “analysis of Mexican government data obtained from the Mexican Ministry of Foreign Affairs,” there have been over 11,000 illegal immigrant juveniles from Mexico who have been apprehended from October of last year to May 31. The report found that 76% of them were caught for at least the second time and a whopping 15% of the juveniles “had been apprehended at least six times” before trying to cross the border. About 97% of illegal immigrant juveniles “apprehended from Mexico this fiscal year were teenagers, compared with 80% from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.”


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected.
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The avatar is the first daughter's titty, which she so proudly flopped around all the way down the runway and back.  The one he said he would like to bang.....not the other one. I have empathy for any woman who is abused, no matter who does it. Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.
Click to expand...




> Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.


  Yes, yes, you already said that, so like I said, shouldn't we stop the illegals coming here, committing crimes, then we have more time to deal with our own problems of crime?  Notice how the liberal didn't answer that question before?


----------



## heil hitler

JoeB131 said:


> another bullshit Androjim poll.
> 
> I don't worry about illegals, most of who are trying to stay under the radar.
> 
> That trump is wasting resources chasing down traffic violators or arresting undocumented people in hospitals, when he should be going after the actual criminal ones, is the problem here.
> 
> Obama deported millions of illegals, but he concentrated on the ones who needed to go.


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough.
> 
> Poor girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 2 will be tried as adults, and probably end up back across the border, but the girl will still have the scars of her rape.  In my own opinion, if we put a bullet in their brains, and drop them off at the border, maybe these illegal criminals, will stop crossing.  At least there wouldn't be a repeat offense when they cross the border again.
> 
> Build the Wall, execute any who try to cross that wall, and soon the invasion would be put to a stop.
> 
> Pew Report: 75% of Illegals from Mexico Repeat Offenders; 97% Teenagers - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, which was based on “analysis of Mexican government data obtained from the Mexican Ministry of Foreign Affairs,” there have been over 11,000 illegal immigrant juveniles from Mexico who have been apprehended from October of last year to May 31. The report found that 76% of them were caught for at least the second time and a whopping 15% of the juveniles “had been apprehended at least six times” before trying to cross the border. About 97% of illegal immigrant juveniles “apprehended from Mexico this fiscal year were teenagers, compared with 80% from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.”
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I probably wouldn't have a problem treating all rapists the same way, as long as we were positive they are guilty.


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected.
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The avatar is the first daughter's titty, which she so proudly flopped around all the way down the runway and back.  The one he said he would like to bang.....not the other one. I have empathy for any woman who is abused, no matter who does it. Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes, you already said that, so like I said, shouldn't we stop the illegals coming here, committing crimes, then we have more time to deal with our own problems of crime?  Notice how the liberal didn't answer that question before?
Click to expand...


Since citizens are committing more crimes per capita, we would be better off concentrating on catching just citizens.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough.
> 
> Poor girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 2 will be tried as adults, and probably end up back across the border, but the girl will still have the scars of her rape.  In my own opinion, if we put a bullet in their brains, and drop them off at the border, maybe these illegal criminals, will stop crossing.  At least there wouldn't be a repeat offense when they cross the border again.
> 
> Build the Wall, execute any who try to cross that wall, and soon the invasion would be put to a stop.
> 
> Pew Report: 75% of Illegals from Mexico Repeat Offenders; 97% Teenagers - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, which was based on “analysis of Mexican government data obtained from the Mexican Ministry of Foreign Affairs,” there have been over 11,000 illegal immigrant juveniles from Mexico who have been apprehended from October of last year to May 31. The report found that 76% of them were caught for at least the second time and a whopping 15% of the juveniles “had been apprehended at least six times” before trying to cross the border. About 97% of illegal immigrant juveniles “apprehended from Mexico this fiscal year were teenagers, compared with 80% from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I probably wouldn't have a problem treating all rapists the same way, as long as we were positive they are guilty.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that the "Science" of forensic science isn't reliable?  If someone like these 2 have their DNA all over the poor girl, wouldn't that be enough, to send the illegals to meet Satan?  Electrocution, public hanging, or firing squad, would be one way to stop repeat offenders....No burial, just left on the Mexican side of the border and let the vultures have their meals...


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough.
> 
> Poor girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 2 will be tried as adults, and probably end up back across the border, but the girl will still have the scars of her rape.  In my own opinion, if we put a bullet in their brains, and drop them off at the border, maybe these illegal criminals, will stop crossing.  At least there wouldn't be a repeat offense when they cross the border again.
> 
> Build the Wall, execute any who try to cross that wall, and soon the invasion would be put to a stop.
> 
> Pew Report: 75% of Illegals from Mexico Repeat Offenders; 97% Teenagers - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, which was based on “analysis of Mexican government data obtained from the Mexican Ministry of Foreign Affairs,” there have been over 11,000 illegal immigrant juveniles from Mexico who have been apprehended from October of last year to May 31. The report found that 76% of them were caught for at least the second time and a whopping 15% of the juveniles “had been apprehended at least six times” before trying to cross the border. About 97% of illegal immigrant juveniles “apprehended from Mexico this fiscal year were teenagers, compared with 80% from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I probably wouldn't have a problem treating all rapists the same way, as long as we were positive they are guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the "Science" of forensic science isn't reliable?  If someone like these 2 have their DNA all over the poor girl, wouldn't that be enough, to send the illegals to meet Satan?  Electrocution, public hanging, or firing squad, would be one way to stop repeat offenders....No burial, just left on the Mexican side of the border and let the vultures have their meals...
Click to expand...


I'm not saying any of that. I just said we shouldn't kill people unless we are 100% positive they are guilty.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough.
> 
> Poor girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 2 will be tried as adults, and probably end up back across the border, but the girl will still have the scars of her rape.  In my own opinion, if we put a bullet in their brains, and drop them off at the border, maybe these illegal criminals, will stop crossing.  At least there wouldn't be a repeat offense when they cross the border again.
> 
> Build the Wall, execute any who try to cross that wall, and soon the invasion would be put to a stop.
> 
> Pew Report: 75% of Illegals from Mexico Repeat Offenders; 97% Teenagers - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, which was based on “analysis of Mexican government data obtained from the Mexican Ministry of Foreign Affairs,” there have been over 11,000 illegal immigrant juveniles from Mexico who have been apprehended from October of last year to May 31. The report found that 76% of them were caught for at least the second time and a whopping 15% of the juveniles “had been apprehended at least six times” before trying to cross the border. About 97% of illegal immigrant juveniles “apprehended from Mexico this fiscal year were teenagers, compared with 80% from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I probably wouldn't have a problem treating all rapists the same way, as long as we were positive they are guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the "Science" of forensic science isn't reliable?  If someone like these 2 have their DNA all over the poor girl, wouldn't that be enough, to send the illegals to meet Satan?  Electrocution, public hanging, or firing squad, would be one way to stop repeat offenders....No burial, just left on the Mexican side of the border and let the vultures have their meals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying any of that. I just said we shouldn't kill people unless we are 100% positive they are guilty.
Click to expand...

How do you get the 100% proof?


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...

So these were the best questions you could come up with ??

Here's what needs to happen --

1 - if these male juvies are legally here they need to go to juvie court and then juvie confinement, like all other juvies.

2 - if they are illegals then they need to be deported to their own countries of origin for juvie trial there.

Nothing else is new about this.

Put those 2 questions in your poll.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another bullshit Androjim poll.
> 
> I don't worry about illegals, most of who are trying to stay under the radar.
> 
> That trump is wasting resources chasing down traffic violators or arresting undocumented people in hospitals, when he should be going after the actual criminal ones, is the problem here.
> 
> Obama deported millions of illegals, but he concentrated on the ones who needed to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Your liberal polls are bullshit Joe, mine get people to THINK....Something you don't go Joe...
> Do you think anyone who broke the law going over the "FENCE" at the border are criminal?  If Maryland wasn't a sanctuary state, allowing illegals to come there, maybe this young girl wouldn't of been raped.  If you broke into Mexico(please try Joe) do you think you would be accepted there with open arms, or arrested and thrown into their MEXICAN jails?  You just cant get more stupid than a liberal.
> 
> 
> Borderland Beat: The Treatment of Americans in Mexican Prisons
> 
> 
> 
> The conditions are deplorable, making conditons in the US prisons Club Med by comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You andaronjim may get "them" to think about the KKK or the NeoNazi's, sure.

That's about the only thinking however.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put this in the Flame Zone, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jake, this is definitely current events happening at schools.  Don't you like women to be safe Jake?
Click to expand...

Girls at schools are inherently not safe.  The schools are responsible for their safety.  In this case it looks like the school failed or the victim failed to report the unwanted sexual advances.

Girls should start wearing whistles around their necks at schools.

Even boys too.  They can call these "safety whistles" and blow them when they get cornered by bullies or rapists.

There are lots of better responses than going full Nazi or KKK on this.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...

 
* 
[  yiostheoy rated your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Funny in the thread When it happens to you or your family will you finally W T F U???. 
2 minutes ago  ]  *why would yiostheoy think a 14 year old girl being raped was funny?


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...

Could have been much worse.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

yiostheoy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put this in the Flame Zone, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jake, this is definitely current events happening at schools.  Don't you like women to be safe Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Girls at schools are inherently not safe.  The schools are responsible for their safety.  In this case it looks like the school failed or the victim failed to report the unwanted sexual advances.
> 
> Girls should start wearing whistles around their necks at schools.
> 
> Even boys too.  They can call these "safety whistles" and blow them when they get cornered by bullies or rapists.
> 
> There are lots of better responses than going full Nazi or KKK on this.
Click to expand...

better yet , lets give the girls 2nd amendment rights with proper education so if some liberal fucker wants to rape her, she can stop it with a 50 cent solution? Pissing your pants like in my avatar doesn't do much to stop rape, but the girl with a gun sure will.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected.
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Empathy for a 14 year old girl is no justification to go full Nazi or KKK.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
Click to expand...

There is no difference.

Crime is crime whether committed by legal's or illegal's.

Looks like these two perps are now in custody and facing deportation.

The victim as in the case of all victims was not vigilant nor prepared to fend off or prevent the assault.

The perps as usual were juvie criminals with no sense of right and wrong.

This happens every day somewhere by home grown juvie perps as well.

There is nothing new about this.

It is not newsworthy.  It is simply inflammatory.

By publishing it the news medium is simply being fascist.

By further publishing it you andaronjim are contributing to inflammatory fascism.

You are the criminal together with the two juvie perps.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> This is a flame thread.  Please move it, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Our US citizens belong here, even though some are liberally criminal, but illegals who do harm to US citizens DONT belong here, or are you okay with them raping a 14 year old girl, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn shame we didn't get him out of here quick enough.
> 
> Poor girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 2 will be tried as adults, and probably end up back across the border, but the girl will still have the scars of her rape.  In my own opinion, if we put a bullet in their brains, and drop them off at the border, maybe these illegal criminals, will stop crossing.  At least there wouldn't be a repeat offense when they cross the border again.
> 
> Build the Wall, execute any who try to cross that wall, and soon the invasion would be put to a stop.
> 
> Pew Report: 75% of Illegals from Mexico Repeat Offenders; 97% Teenagers - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, which was based on “analysis of Mexican government data obtained from the Mexican Ministry of Foreign Affairs,” there have been over 11,000 illegal immigrant juveniles from Mexico who have been apprehended from October of last year to May 31. The report found that 76% of them were caught for at least the second time and a whopping 15% of the juveniles “had been apprehended at least six times” before trying to cross the border. About 97% of illegal immigrant juveniles “apprehended from Mexico this fiscal year were teenagers, compared with 80% from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.”
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As juvies I doubt they will be tried as adults.

Where do you get that ??

Have you got a link ??

Your judgment is extremely bad.

Good thing you never went into law or law enforcement.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected.
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The avatar is the first daughter's titty, which she so proudly flopped around all the way down the runway and back.  The one he said he would like to bang.....not the other one. I have empathy for any woman who is abused, no matter who does it. Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are more crimes, including rape, that are done by US born citizens than by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes, you already said that, so like I said, shouldn't we stop the illegals coming here, committing crimes, then we have more time to deal with our own problems of crime?  Notice how the liberal didn't answer that question before?
Click to expand...

Every one of your statements so far has been ridiculous and some form of fallacy -- mostly emotional appeal.

List of fallacies - Wikipedia


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *[  yiostheoy rated your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny in the thread When it happens to you or your family will you finally W T F U???. *
> *2 minutes ago  ]  *why would yiostheoy think a 14 year old girl being raped was funny?
Click to expand...

Actually I think YOU andaronjim are FUNNY because there is no STFU label I can give you so FUNNY is the best I can do.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put this in the Flame Zone, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jake, this is definitely current events happening at schools.  Don't you like women to be safe Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Girls at schools are inherently not safe.  The schools are responsible for their safety.  In this case it looks like the school failed or the victim failed to report the unwanted sexual advances.
> 
> Girls should start wearing whistles around their necks at schools.
> 
> Even boys too.  They can call these "safety whistles" and blow them when they get cornered by bullies or rapists.
> 
> There are lots of better responses than going full Nazi or KKK on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better yet , lets give the girls 2nd amendment rights with proper education so if some liberal fucker wants to rape her, she can stop it with a 50 cent solution? Pissing your pants like in my avatar doesn't do much to stop rape, but the girl with a gun sure will.
> 
> View attachment 117602
Click to expand...

There is no age limit given for the 2nd Amendment other than qualifying for militia duty.  That normally means age 18 or older.

Most states limit gun ownership to 18 for long guns and 21 for handguns.

Some states are giving 18 year olds the right to carry concealed.

Nobody is talking about under 18 year olds.

My own personal view is that minors should not have guns.

Minors should have whistles around their necks that they can blow to sound the alarm.  That would work really well in a school with hall monitors as well.


----------



## yiostheoy

Hopefully andaronjim 's rants are over now.

This hissy fit over 2 Latino juvies who are already in custody is a waste of bandwidth.

And andaronjim mental stability is also in question as well.

Hopefully he/she/it won't go psycho and shoot up a bunch of Latinos now for vengeance.


----------



## Mac1958

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online


Remember that, within the binary "oppressor/oppressed" paradigm under which the "progressives" operate, the illegals are the "oppressed" and anyone who questions them are the "oppressors".

So what you are seeing on this thread, predictably, is an illustration of that paradigm.  They will defend the people they have designated as "oppressed" regardless of the ramifications, regardless of the damage, regardless of the crimes committed.

Once they've made that determination, it's over.
.


----------



## Manonthestreet

We have some crime but we need more.....Great logic libs......


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

yiostheoy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an avatar of a woman ,but I guess you are a man, as I see you have no empathy for the 14 year old girl brutally raped by the illegals that the state of Maryland has protected.
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Empathy for a 14 year old girl is no justification to go full Nazi or KKK.
Click to expand...

Going to give some rapists a couple of .45 auto slugs, isn't full Nazi or KKK, it is a justified response for liberals who go to far.  You seem to be a pussy when faced with a crime against humanity when 2 adult males attack and rape a young girl who will forever be scarred with the event.  But typical of any liberal, they don't give a rats ass about the victim, as long as it isn't them.  reminds me of a candidate who once quoted this "At this point what difference does it make".  And liberals wonder why the US is such as cesspool after 8 years of Obama.

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


----------



## saveliberty

The Cato Institute found there were 2 million U.S.-born citizens in American jails but only 123,000 undocumented immigrants and 64,000 foreign-born documented residents.

Raw numbers are bigger.  Pretty funny.


----------



## Onyx

If you build a model community of 10,000 undocumented immigrants and 10,000 white Americans, the probability of being raped by the white Americans is greater. 

If a member of my family was raped by a white American, I would not be calling for the exile of white Americans.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mac1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that, within the binary "oppressor/oppressed" paradigm under which the "progressives" operate, the illegals are the "oppressed" and anyone who questions them are the "oppressors".
> 
> So what you are seeing on this thread, predictably, is an illustration of that paradigm.  They will defend the people they have designated as "oppressed" regardless of the ramifications, regardless of the damage, regardless of the crimes committed.
> 
> Once they've made that determination, it's over.
> .
Click to expand...

She is pushing KKK type Nazism.


----------



## rhodescholar

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...


But publiclly mentioning this is racist.


----------



## rhodescholar

andaronjim said:


> Sorry Jake, this is definitely current events happening at schools.  Don't you like women to be safe Jake?



The liberals have their victim groups laid out in a hierarchy/pecking order, where arab muslim men are #1, south/central americans are #2, arab muslim women are #3, black men are #4, black women are #5, white women are #6, asians are #7, etc.  You just need to be aware of the sliding scale if there is a conflict involving one or more of these groups, so you can understand who they will protect/apologize for, and which victims they will ignore.


----------



## yiostheoy

rhodescholar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But publiclly mentioning this is racist.
Click to expand...

I would say more NeoNazi than racist -- although a close parallel.


----------



## rhodescholar

yiostheoy said:


> spam bot.  ignore list.



Just so crushed that another brain dead liberal turd can't reply to my posts, just devastated.


----------



## ScienceRocks

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...



As a moderate that leans left in some areas I'd shoot the bastard if I caught him raping....Believe in the death penalty.


----------



## heil hitler

Matthew said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a moderate that leans left in some areas I'd shoot the bastard if I caught him raping....Believe in the death penalty.
Click to expand...

Do not take this question as an attempt to be flippant but, do you own a weapon?


----------



## ScienceRocks

heil hitler said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a moderate that leans left in some areas I'd shoot the bastard if I caught him raping....Believe in the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not take this question as an attempt to be flippant but, do you own a weapon?
Click to expand...


yes


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...

After Man's Wife Was Killed By an Undocumented Immigrant, He Was Reminded Why He Voted for Trump


> Sandra Duran was on her way home from church in February when she was struck by a drunk driver at a Los Angeles intersection. The 42-year-old died as a result of the crash.
> 
> The man behind the wheel was undocumented(*ILLEGAL*) immigrant Estuardo Alvarado, 45, who had been deported five times since 1998. According to Los Angeles Times, he was deported as recently as 2011.


 So here was an ex Obama voter who had his wife to be taken from him by an illegal who was deported but still came back, and killed a female law abiding citizen.  So I guess we should allow this mother fucker to stay, and only punish our own?  No wonder the liberals have Chick-a-Fide, the liberal men to be pussies.  Then anyone can kill and get away with it....Maybe the US will be lucky and the Obama family will be taken out by an illegal drunk, would serve them right...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Your liberal polls are bullshit Joe, mine get people to THINK...



I almost never post polls, but when I do, they are honest answers. 

And, no, misrepresenting what people you disagree with think is not getting people to think.  It's just reminding us you are a horrible bigot. 



andaronjim said:


> Do you think anyone who broke the law going over the "FENCE" at the border are criminal?



Nope. I really don't think hopping a fence is that big of a deal, in and of itself. Nor is fudging your taxes, speeding, driving without a seat belt, using water during a water restriction day or any of the other laws regular Americans break every day. 



andaronjim said:


> If Maryland wasn't a sanctuary state, allowing illegals to come there, maybe this young girl wouldn't of been raped.



By that logic, the 33,000 people who die every year could probably be saved if we just made guns illegal, then?  



andaronjim said:


> If you broke into Mexico(please try Joe) do you think you would be accepted there with open arms, or arrested and thrown into their MEXICAN jails? You just cant get more stupid than a liberal.



Here's the problem with that logic. America DID welcome these "illegals" with open arms. Namely, the rich white people who hire them to pick lettuce and watch their miserable yuppie spawn. If you really wanted to end the "illegal" problem, you go after the rich people who hire them because they don't want to pay your white trash ass a fair wage because you are lazier than shit.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> So here was an ex Obama voter who had his wife to be taken from him by an illegal who was deported but still came back, and killed a female law abiding citizen. So I guess we should allow this mother fucker to stay, and only punish our own? No wonder the liberals have Chick-a-Fide, the liberal men to be pussies. Then anyone can kill and get away with it....Maybe the US will be lucky and the Obama family will be taken out by an illegal drunk, would serve them right...



So what about all the Americans who are killed by American Drunk Drivers. 

"Hey, it's okay, Bob, he's a citizen. I feel better about being run over already!!!"  

Look, guy, hating on undocumented workers is not going to make your miserable life any better.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here was an ex Obama voter who had his wife to be taken from him by an illegal who was deported but still came back, and killed a female law abiding citizen. So I guess we should allow this mother fucker to stay, and only punish our own? No wonder the liberals have Chick-a-Fide, the liberal men to be pussies. Then anyone can kill and get away with it....Maybe the US will be lucky and the Obama family will be taken out by an illegal drunk, would serve them right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about all the Americans who are killed by American Drunk Drivers.
> 
> "Hey, it's okay, Bob, he's a citizen. I feel better about being run over already!!!"
> 
> Look, guy, hating on undocumented workers is not going to make your miserable life any better.
Click to expand...

So it is bad to have a US citizen killed by an American Citizen, right?  So isn't it worse that someone who DOESNT FUCKING BELONG HERE, kill a US citizen? We have our OWN problems to deal with, why the FUCK should we have to deal with MEXICO's or other LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES PROBLEMS?   Or are you a Sociopath who hates women and don't care if ILLEGALS rape or kill them, because the "Ends justify the Means"?


How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> So it is bad to have a US citizen killed by an American Citizen, right? So isn't it worse that someone who DOESNT FUCKING BELONG HERE, kill a US citizen?



Not from the point of view of the person who was killed, no.  



andaronjim said:


> We have our OWN problems to deal with, why the FUCK should we have to deal with MEXICO's or other LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES PROBLEMS?



Hating on people from Latin America won't solve "our problems".  

What you seem to be unable to process is why they are here at all... They are here because there are certain jobs Americans just won't do for the money being offered. Or even more money than that, and the people paying to get that work done- usually white Americans who vote Republican - have made a cost-benefit analysis that hiring Pedro to work in his meat factory is cheaper than hiring Jamal from the hood who might insist on at least the minimum wage and actually knows how to call OSHA about that machine without the safety guards. 

and the thing is, we all go along with it. We all enjoy the products and services these folks provide.  



andaronjim said:


> Or are you a Sociopath who hates women and don't care if ILLEGALS rape or kill them, because the "Ends justify the Means"?



And now you are just babbling... probably because you couldn't wrap your head around the point.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is bad to have a US citizen killed by an American Citizen, right? So isn't it worse that someone who DOESNT FUCKING BELONG HERE, kill a US citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the point of view of the person who was killed, no.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our OWN problems to deal with, why the FUCK should we have to deal with MEXICO's or other LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES PROBLEMS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating on people from Latin America won't solve "our problems".
> 
> What you seem to be unable to process is why they are here at all... They are here because there are certain jobs Americans just won't do for the money being offered. Or even more money than that, and the people paying to get that work done- usually white Americans who vote Republican - have made a cost-benefit analysis that hiring Pedro to work in his meat factory is cheaper than hiring Jamal from the hood who might insist on at least the minimum wage and actually knows how to call OSHA about that machine without the safety guards.
> 
> and the thing is, we all go along with it. We all enjoy the products and services these folks provide.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you a Sociopath who hates women and don't care if ILLEGALS rape or kill them, because the "Ends justify the Means"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you are just babbling... probably because you couldn't wrap your head around the point.
Click to expand...

Typical liberal talking points.  They are here because they get paid under the table, so they don't pay their FAIR share of taxes.  Then when they commit a crime like raping or killing a US citizen, if they don't get caught they run back across the border Joe, leaving US to pay the price for their crimes, Joe.  These people who come here, Joe, hate US, Joe which is why you seem them raping and killing US, without a care, Joe.  Don't you care, Joe?  Or are you the Sociopath, Joe, that I think you are?  Don't you have any feeling for the 14 year old girl who was raped by illegals or the poor woman that was killed by an illegal, Joe?  Would you be upset if Obama and his family got killed by an illegal Joe?  Or how about your family Joe, would you be a little pissed off if one of your family got killed or raped by an illegal, Joe?


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is bad to have a US citizen killed by an American Citizen, right? So isn't it worse that someone who DOESNT FUCKING BELONG HERE, kill a US citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the point of view of the person who was killed, no.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our OWN problems to deal with, why the FUCK should we have to deal with MEXICO's or other LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES PROBLEMS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating on people from Latin America won't solve "our problems".
> 
> What you seem to be unable to process is why they are here at all... They are here because there are certain jobs Americans just won't do for the money being offered. Or even more money than that, and the people paying to get that work done- usually white Americans who vote Republican - have made a cost-benefit analysis that hiring Pedro to work in his meat factory is cheaper than hiring Jamal from the hood who might insist on at least the minimum wage and actually knows how to call OSHA about that machine without the safety guards.
> 
> and the thing is, we all go along with it. We all enjoy the products and services these folks provide.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you a Sociopath who hates women and don't care if ILLEGALS rape or kill them, because the "Ends justify the Means"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you are just babbling... probably because you couldn't wrap your head around the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical liberal talking points.  They are here because they get paid under the table, so they don't pay their FAIR share of taxes.  Then when they commit a crime like raping or killing a US citizen, if they don't get caught they run back across the border Joe, leaving US to pay the price for their crimes, Joe.  These people who come here, Joe, hate US, Joe which is why you seem them raping and killing US, without a care, Joe.  Don't you care, Joe?  Or are you the Sociopath, Joe, that I think you are?  Don't you have any feeling for the 14 year old girl who was raped by illegals or the poor woman that was killed by an illegal, Joe?  Would you be upset if Obama and his family got killed by an illegal Joe?  Or how about your family Joe, would you be a little pissed off if one of your family got killed or raped by an illegal, Joe?
Click to expand...

Nothing new about international cross border banditry.

Been happening since the Spanish and the French first began colonizing North America.  Remember they were here before the English.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here was an ex Obama voter who had his wife to be taken from him by an illegal who was deported but still came back, and killed a female law abiding citizen. So I guess we should allow this mother fucker to stay, and only punish our own? No wonder the liberals have Chick-a-Fide, the liberal men to be pussies. Then anyone can kill and get away with it....Maybe the US will be lucky and the Obama family will be taken out by an illegal drunk, would serve them right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about all the Americans who are killed by American Drunk Drivers.
> 
> "Hey, it's okay, Bob, he's a citizen. I feel better about being run over already!!!"
> 
> Look, guy, hating on undocumented workers is not going to make your miserable life any better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is bad to have a US citizen killed by an American Citizen, right?  So isn't it worse that someone who DOESNT FUCKING BELONG HERE, kill a US citizen? We have our OWN problems to deal with, why the FUCK should we have to deal with MEXICO's or other LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES PROBLEMS?   Or are you a Sociopath who hates women and don't care if ILLEGALS rape or kill them, because the "Ends justify the Means"?
> 
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are morphing in your sociopathology from rape to murder now.

Sort of like moving the goal posts but more like a red herring or a straw man.

You are going to need some kind of community college course in logic and how to avoid fallacies.

Fallacies are as old as civilization and were obviously used by your mother to get you to clean up your room.  She used all sorts of threats and exaggerations and lies to get your little juvie azz to move on it.

You learned your mother's fallacies and now they run your life.

List of fallacies - Wikipedia


----------



## yiostheoy

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here was an ex Obama voter who had his wife to be taken from him by an illegal who was deported but still came back, and killed a female law abiding citizen. So I guess we should allow this mother fucker to stay, and only punish our own? No wonder the liberals have Chick-a-Fide, the liberal men to be pussies. Then anyone can kill and get away with it....Maybe the US will be lucky and the Obama family will be taken out by an illegal drunk, would serve them right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about all the Americans who are killed by American Drunk Drivers.
> 
> "Hey, it's okay, Bob, he's a citizen. I feel better about being run over already!!!"
> 
> Look, guy, hating on undocumented workers is not going to make your miserable life any better.
Click to expand...

Ok now we are getting to the really big red herrings and straw men !!!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Onyx said:


> If you build a model community of 10,000 undocumented immigrants and 10,000 white Americans, the probability of being raped by the white Americans is greater.
> 
> If a member of my family was raped by a white American, I would not be calling for the exile of white Americans.


Now just because you said it doesn't make it true.  If you wouldn't mind please show some statistics of 10,000 white Americans who are racists.  And 10,000 Latin Americans, per capita.  You will find that Latinos do more raping and law breaking than White Americans.  Just like you will find more Black Americans, committing crimes than White Americans.  Per capita is the key word...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

yiostheoy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here was an ex Obama voter who had his wife to be taken from him by an illegal who was deported but still came back, and killed a female law abiding citizen. So I guess we should allow this mother fucker to stay, and only punish our own? No wonder the liberals have Chick-a-Fide, the liberal men to be pussies. Then anyone can kill and get away with it....Maybe the US will be lucky and the Obama family will be taken out by an illegal drunk, would serve them right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about all the Americans who are killed by American Drunk Drivers.
> 
> "Hey, it's okay, Bob, he's a citizen. I feel better about being run over already!!!"
> 
> Look, guy, hating on undocumented workers is not going to make your miserable life any better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is bad to have a US citizen killed by an American Citizen, right?  So isn't it worse that someone who DOESNT FUCKING BELONG HERE, kill a US citizen? We have our OWN problems to deal with, why the FUCK should we have to deal with MEXICO's or other LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES PROBLEMS?   Or are you a Sociopath who hates women and don't care if ILLEGALS rape or kill them, because the "Ends justify the Means"?
> 
> 
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are morphing in your sociopathology from rape to murder now.
> 
> Sort of like moving the goal posts but more like a red herring or a straw man.
> 
> You are going to need some kind of community college course in logic and how to avoid fallacies.
> 
> Fallacies are as old as civilization and were obviously used by your mother to get you to clean up your room.  She used all sorts of threats and exaggerations and lies to get your little juvie azz to move on it.
> 
> You learned your mother's fallacies and now they run your life.
> 
> List of fallacies - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Just showing how ILLEGALS who have crossed the southern border some have committed heinous crimes against humanity, and you marginalize the victims by saying the crime could of been done by a US citizen, but was committed by ILLEGAL ALIENS, who shouldn't be here.  Just wish illegals would start picking off you liberals, for then would you WAKE THE FUCK UP???

Just to let you libtards know, with all that liberal compassion to the criminals, don't you think if we punished FELONS with capital punishment, that crime would go down?  At least there wouldn't be repeat offenders.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...


Typical, this is not the full account of the "rape". The account leaves out some very important details like the girl (slut) was wearing hip huggers and a crop top. If Americans were more understanding about Latin cultures, we'd all know that a girl dressed like that in Central America is basically asking males to drag her into a men's bathroom room and pleasure her. These innocent boys were simply doing what they were raised to do. As Americans we need to be more accepting of our immigrant's culture.


----------



## Rooster

TheOldSchool said:


> People hurt by illegal immigrants lives matter? Well I think ALL lives matter.



They don't.

Their lives don't matter at all once they decide to break our laws.

Fuck them.

I hope they all die...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rooster said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> People hurt by illegal immigrants lives matter? Well I think ALL lives matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Their lives don't matter at all once they decide to break our laws.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> I hope they all die...
Click to expand...

^ Looks like somebody's grumpers from not enough sleepy time.  Have some coffee rooster


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

andaronjim said:


> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Two immigrant high school students who 'raped a fourteen-year-old girl in a bathroom' arrived in America just months ago from El Salvador and Guatemala*
> 
> *Jose Montano, 17, and Henry Sanchez, 18, have been charged with first-degree rape and sexual offense in attack at Rockville High School in Maryland*
> *The two arrived in the US from Central America less than a year ago*
> *Police say Montano and Sanchez first approached a 14-year-old girl in the school hallway and propositioned her, but she refused *
> *Teens then allegedly forced her into a boys' bathroom stall, and raped her. *
Click to expand...

10 charged in gang - related death of Md. teen | WTOP


> FAIRFAX, Va. — Nine people have been arrested and charged in connection with gang activity and the disappearance of a 15-year-old Gaithersburg girl, who was found dead in a Virginia industrial park on Saturday.
> Police are still looking for a tenth suspect, a 16-year-old girl. The four adults and six teens have been charged with abduction and gang participation in connection with the disappearance and death of Damaris Alexandra Reyes Rivas


  Tick tock, tick tock, just a matter of time when something like this happens to one of you liberals.  As of right now, I could care less, if you get hurt, because I don't give a shit for people like a liberal.  You deserve all the shit that Obama has let into this country...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Typical liberal talking points. They are here because they get paid under the table, so they don't pay their FAIR share of taxes. Then when they commit a crime like raping or killing a US citizen, if they don't get caught they run back across the border Joe, leaving US to pay the price for their crimes, Joe. These people who come here, Joe, hate US, Joe which is why you seem them raping and killing US, without a care, Joe. Don't you care, Joe? Or are you the Sociopath, Joe, that I think you are? Don't you have any feeling for the 14 year old girl who was raped by illegals or the poor woman that was killed by an illegal, Joe? Would you be upset if Obama and his family got killed by an illegal Joe? Or how about your family Joe, would you be a little pissed off if one of your family got killed or raped by an illegal, Joe?



Are you done bubbling your menstruation, dude...

Most people who came here come for the same reason our grandparents came here... to make a better life for themselves.  

Most of them don't commit crimes.   Otherwise, we should totally take away rights from gun owners for what a few of you do.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Tick tock, tick tock, just a matter of time when something like this happens to one of you liberals. As of right now, I could care less, if you get hurt, because I don't give a shit for people like a liberal. You deserve all the shit that Obama has let into this country...



Guy, I worry a lot more about frustrated white guys like you going on a shooting spree, to be honest.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Suspected gang rape of Chicago teen streamed on Facebook Live*
Aamer Madhani , USA TODAYPublished 1:04 p.m. ET March 21, 2017






_(You do know Trumps going to come here and do yo job...)

CHICAGO — Police on Tuesday said they are searching for five to six men suspected of sexually assaulting a 15-year-old girl in an attack that was streamed on Facebook Live.

The girl, who had been missing since Sunday, was found by Chicago detectives Tuesday — the day after the girl’s mother approached Superintendent Eddie Johnson as he was leaving a news conference and showed him screen grabs of the attack, according to police.

The video, which has been removed from Facebook, was viewed by dozens of people, but no one called authorities.

“The superintendent was visibly upset when he saw the pictures of the girl and was dismayed when he learned that people were watching the incident live and no one called police,” police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said.

...

Suspected gang rape of Chicago teen streamed on Facebook Live


_


----------



## Rooster

TheOldSchool said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> People hurt by illegal immigrants lives matter? Well I think ALL lives matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Their lives don't matter at all once they decide to break our laws.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> I hope they all die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Looks like somebody's grumpers from not enough sleepy time.  Have some coffee rooster
Click to expand...


Eat a dick.

These animals break our laws to come here and then many of them ramp up their criminal activity and end up killing and raping innocent Americans.

Only another piece of shit would suggest that the lives of _those _pieces of shit matter...


----------



## American_Jihad

*After Illegal Aliens Gang-Rape 9th Grader, Superintendent Says Allowing Them into School System ‘Beneficial’ to Other Students*
*Unfortunately, it’s the law of the land.*
3.22.2017 

News

Trey Sanchez 

Video:

superintendent of Maryland’s Montgomery County Public Schools held a news conference Tuesday, a full five days after a 14-year-old girl was brutally gang-raped by two (now-confirmed) illegal aliens in a boy’s bathroom on school property, and defended allowing illegal immigrants into the school system, saying it “benefits the students and community.” And most unfortunately, it’s actually Maryland and federal law.

The tepid response of Superintendent Jack Smith over such an egregious crime is shocking, to say the least. In multiple media appearances, he has bent over backwards to keep this from turning into a political debate on immigration. His initial press conference was no different. He said:

...

After Illegal Aliens Gang-Rape 9th Grader, Superintendent Says Allowing Them into School System ‘Beneficial’ to Other Students


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Most people who came here come for the same reason our grandparents came here... to make a better life for themselves.



My ancestors (my grandparents were born here) came here for a better life, yes. The difference between my ancestors (and likely yours) and the pieces of shit we're dealing with now is that our ancestors came here *legally*.

Why are liberals too fucking stupid to wrap their pointed little heads around the fact that conservatives don't have a problem with legal immigration? LET THEM COME IN! But the better fucking come here LEGALLY...



> Most of them don't commit crimes.   Otherwise, we should totally take away rights from gun owners for what a few of you do.



Such ignorant, liberal blathering.

What the fuck do you mean "most don't commit crimes"? *Every single fucking one of them does *when they enter the country illegally. 

And your comparison to gun owners is stupid. I have a Constitutionally protected right to own and carry a firearm. These pieces of shit don't have a Constitutionally protected right to break our laws and come here illegally.

Gun the fuckers down at the border and let the vultures and coyotes devour the carrion...


----------



## American_Jihad

*'Long Island Man' Charged With Sexually Assaulting Toddler, Stabbing a Woman, Was Deported 4 Times*
*"This is, in 28 years, probably the most heinous criminal act I've ever seen, and it really is nauseating."*
3.23.2017 

News

Mark Tapson 

Video:

Police have arrested a violent illegal alien described as a "Long Island man" for sexually assaulting a toddler and stabbing the child's mother and another woman on the same night. He has been deported four times previously.

A local ABC News station reports that Tommy Vladim Alvarado-Ventura, 31, of Hempstead, is a self-admitted gang member with an extensive criminal history, including possession of drugs, assault, resisting arrest, DWI and disorderly conduct. He has now been charged with predatory sexual assault of a child, attempted murder, assault and criminal possession of a weapon. He is being held without bail.

...

'Long Island Man' Charged With Sexually Assaulting Toddler, Stabbing a Woman, Was Deported 4 Times


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> My ancestors (my grandparents were born here) came here for a better life, yes. The difference between my ancestors (and likely yours) and the pieces of shit we're dealing with now is that our ancestors came here *legally*.



No, the difference is, until fairly recently, we didn't have rules trying to keep people out.  When your ancestors (and mine, for that matter) got here, they just got here.  



Rooster said:


> Why are liberals too fucking stupid to wrap their pointed little heads around the fact that conservatives don't have a problem with legal immigration? LET THEM COME IN! But the better fucking come here LEGALLY...



The thing is, half of "illegals" did come here legally on work, student or other legal visas...But Biffenfuhrer is going after legal immigrants, too. 



Rooster said:


> And your comparison to gun owners is stupid. I have a Constitutionally protected right to own and carry a firearm.



No, you have a constitutionally protected right to have a well-regulated militia. The words "Gun" and "Firearm" are mentioned nowhere in that amendment. 



Rooster said:


> What the fuck do you mean "most don't commit crimes"? *Every single fucking one of them does *when they enter the country illegally.



You commit a crime when you go over the speed limit, fudge your taxes or take a pen home from work... but no one is saying they should... 



Rooster said:


> Gun the fuckers down ... let the vultures and coyotes devour the carrion...



Because that would be harsh. 

Here's the thing.  Most illegals... not committing crimes and actually are providing a benefit by doing unpleasant, unsafe jobs that Americans don't want to do. 

But Biffenfuhrer has convinced stupid people like you they are the reason you are unhappy in life.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors (my grandparents were born here) came here for a better life, yes. The difference between my ancestors (and likely yours) and the pieces of shit we're dealing with now is that our ancestors came here *legally*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the difference is, until fairly recently, we didn't have rules trying to keep people out.  When your ancestors (and mine, for that matter) got here, they just got here.
Click to expand...


Okay, then so what? Because we "didn't have rules" then we should shitcan the ones we have now? What a load of bullshit...



> The thing is, half of "illegals" did come here legally on work, student or other legal visas...



Again, so what? Because they came here legally for a specific period of time we should permit them to stay after that time expires? How fucking stupid. Regardless of how they came here, if they don't belong here _now _they need to get the fuck out...



> But Biffenfuhrer is going after legal immigrants, too.



Oh, you're one of those dipshits who makes up names for politicos you don't like. What are you, 12?

I know plenty of legal immigrants who aren't the least bit worried about Trump coming after them...



> No, you have a constitutionally protected right to have a well-regulated militia. The words "Gun" and "Firearm" are mentioned nowhere in that amendment.



No, but the phrase "keep and bear arms" is. 

So I do...



> You commit a crime when you go over the speed limit, fudge your taxes or take a pen home from work...



Jesus H. Fucking Christ.

SO WHAT??

You're essentially taking the position that, because I drive 72mph in a 65mph zone that some fucking scumbag illegal alien should be allowed to come here and suck our system dry. 

Do you tie your own shoes?



> Because that would be harsh.



Don't really give a fuck...



> Here's the thing.  Most *illegals*... *not committing crimes* and actually are providing a benefit by doing unpleasant, unsafe jobs that Americans don't want to do.



If they're here illegally, they're committing a crime. Period. We're in the state we're in because idiot liberals think they illegal scumbags are doing jobs Americans won't do. Not every illegal is picking lettuce, Dumbass...



> But Biffenfuhrer has convinced stupid people like you they are the reason you are unhappy in life.



I'm actually quite happy. The candidate I voted for is now President. If I were any happier I'd have to be twins.

Meanwhile, dipshits like _you _are left to make up stupid names for him because you were too fucking stupid to get _your _candidate elected...


----------



## Rooster

It's sad that people like JoeB131 are so willing to accept rapes and murders at the hands of illegal scumbag aliens.

What a disgusting excuse for a human being...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> Okay, then so what? Because we "didn't have rules" then we should shitcan the ones we have now? What a load of bullshit...



Well, when you realize rules are silly and not working, yeah... We have immigrants today for the same reason we had them then, there were a lot of bottom rung jobs that Americans don't want to do. 



Rooster said:


> I know plenty of legal immigrants who aren't the least bit worried about Trump coming after them...



Then they are stupid. Biffenfuhrer is doing what Nazis do...finding someone to blame for the problems rather than solving them. 



Rooster said:


> If they're here illegally, they're committing a crime. Period. We're in the state we're in because idiot liberals think they illegal scumbags are doing jobs Americans won't do. Not every illegal is picking lettuce, Dumbass...



No, you see, "a crime" is something that is actually harmful. "A legal technicality", well, not so much.  You technically commit a crime when you get on here when you ought to be working... 



Rooster said:


> It's sad that people like JoeB131 are so willing to accept rapes and murders at the hands of illegal scumbag aliens.



It sad when racist pieces of shit like Rooster (or should we just call him Cock) try to use an unfortunate incident to rationalize their racism. 

What these two boys did was wrong. I suspect they were the products of brutal environments (you know, ones that we helped create) but they should still be punished for their wrongdoing. 

Collective guilt. Not so much. Unless you want to execute the executive board of the NRA for the next mass shooting.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then so what? Because we "didn't have rules" then we should shitcan the ones we have now? What a load of bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you realize rules are silly and not working, yeah...
Click to expand...


The reason they're not working is because they're not being enforced. The reason they're not being enforced is because dick-eating idiot libs like you stand in the way of that at every turn. Sanctuary cities? They should be seized, militarily, by the federal government...



> We have immigrants today for the same reason we had them then, there were a lot of bottom rung jobs that Americans don't want to do.



No, we have immigrants now because we're the greatest fucking country on the planet.

I have zero issue with immigrants. None. _Illegal _immigrants? Cut them down at the border...



> Then they are stupid. Biffenfuhrer is doing what Nazis do...finding someone to blame for the problems rather than solving them.



No, they're not worried because they've come here legally, that's why.

You're pretty fuckin' stupid, you know that?



> No, you see, "a crime" is something that is actually harmful.



Um, no. You're wrong.

It's a crime for a retailer to pull the tag off a mattress, yet no one is harmed if he does...



> "A legal technicality", well, not so much.



Parse it anyway you want. Illegal is illegal. Period...



> You technically commit a crime when you get on here when you ought to be working



Depends on what rules the employer has in place regarding that. So, don't be a dickhead and try to come across as smart...



> It sad when racist pieces of shit like Rooster (or should we just call him Cock) try to use an unfortunate incident to rationalize their racism.



Call me whatever you want, Nancy. You wanna' call me "Cock"? That's fine, because it's impressive (well, YOU'D probably like it).

Idiot dipshits like you fail in this discussion when you start whining "racism". I don't give a flying fuck what someone's skin color is. If they're not supposed to be here, they need to get the fuck out. I don't care if they're white, red, brown, green; I don't fucking care.

But, because pinheads like you realize you can;t rationally make a case FOR illegal immigration, you start screaming "racism" in the hopes that it's make someone back down.

I don't back down...



> What these two boys did was wrong. I suspect they were the products of brutal environments (you know, ones that we helped create) but they should still be punished for their wrongdoing.



Shoulder that guilt all you want, Dummy. I didn't help create their brutal environment. If you want to take that blame, that's on you.

If this were the only example of heinous crimes being perpetrated by illegal scumbag fucks, I might agree that the solution would be to deal with just these two illegal scumbag fucks. The problem, though, is that it's rampant. You'll die of old age before you read all of the accounts of all of the horrible crimes these animals commit. 

So, we need to hit them at the source. We need to gun them down at the border. I'd even support gunning down those Americans who would aid and abet these scumbags in coming into our country. You want to stop illegal immigration? Make the penalties so overwhelmingly harsh that no one dare chance it...



> Collective guilt. Not so much. Unless you want to execute the executive board of the NRA for the next mass shooting.



Another stupid liberal tactic.

How many NRA members have been convicted of a gun crime compared to those convicted of gun crimes who weren't NRA members?

Idiot...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> The reason they're not working is because they're not being enforced. The reason they're not being enforced is because dick-eating idiot libs like you stand in the way of that at every turn. Sanctuary cities? They should be seized, militarily, by the federal government...



And then what?  I mean, I'm sure that makes you all hard and stuff, but you really haven't solved the problem.  We don't have enough troops to seize all our cities and most of us wouldn't want that, anyway.  Also, a lot of those guys in the military are...y ou know, Hispanic. Good luck getting them to hunt down their relatives. 

Let's see what other angry stupidity there is here to mock



Rooster said:


> No, we have immigrants now because we're the greatest fucking country on the planet.



Naw, guy, we have immigrants because we are next to a third world country we've spent the last two centuries exploiting... and now it's coming back to bite us in the ass.  



Rooster said:


> Idiot dipshits like you fail in this discussion when you start whining "racism". I don't give a flying fuck what someone's skin color is. If they're not supposed to be here, they need to get the fuck out. I don't care if they're white, red, brown, green; I don't fucking care.
> 
> But, because pinheads like you realize you can;t rationally make a case FOR illegal immigration, you start screaming "racism" in the hopes that it's make someone back down.



Again, you guys never whine about the hundreds of thousands of Poles and Russians who are here illegally... because they are white. It's only the brown people that have you pissing your pants.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> And then what?  I mean, I'm sure that makes you all hard and stuff, but you really haven't solved the problem.  We don't have enough troops to seize all our cities and most of us wouldn't want that, anyway.  Also, a lot of those guys in the military are...you know, Hispanic. Good luck getting them to hunt down their relatives.
> 
> Let's see what other angry stupidity there is here to mock



Where and when did I say anything about race or skin color? Right, I didn't. You know why? Because illegal immigration has nothing to do with skin color or race, and everything to do with people being here illegally. As lnog as you insist on trying to make it about race and skin color, a glaring light of stupidity will shine upon you.

As for seizing cities, smaller ones can be subsumed by nearby cities which aren't inhabited by illegal scumbag alien loving pieces of shit like you...



> Naw, guy, we have immigrants because we are next to a third world country we've spent the last two centuries exploiting... and now it's coming back to bite us in the ass.



No, we have ILLEGAL "immigrants" (hereafter known as "illegal scumbag aliens") because we're next to a piece of shit third world country...



> Again, you guys never whine about the hundreds of thousands of Poles and Russians who are here illegally... because they are white. It's only the brown people that have you pissing your pants.



Get them the fuck out!

Again, I defy you to find where I've made a single reference to skin color or race. You can't do it. Period. You can't do it because I haven't done it, but that doesn't keep you from resorting to being a piece of shit liar to try to make your ignorant "points".

These scumbag aliens should be gunned down when they try to enter our country illegally. Gun down the white, black, brown, pink, green, red, yellow, blue; gun them all the fuck down...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> Where and when did I say anything about race or skin color? Right, I didn't. You know why? Because illegal immigration has nothing to do with skin color or race, and everything to do with people being here illegally. As lnog as you insist on trying to make it about race and skin color, a glaring light of stupidity will shine upon you.



again, nobody ever whines about white people who are here illegally.  

so, yeah, it's about race. 

or do you think Peter King was talking about the Poles when he made his "Someone else's babies' comment. 

But the fact you spend a bunch of times whining about how not racist you are just proves you're racist.


----------



## Rooster

[QUOTE="JoeB131, post: 16882131, member: 31057"[/QUOTE]

again, nobody ever whines about white people who are here illegally. 

so, yeah, it's about race.

or do you think Peter King was talking about the Poles when he made his "Someone else's babies' comment.

But the fact you spend a bunch of times whining about how not racist you are just proves you're racist.[/QUOTE]

When liberals are getting the intellectual shit kicked out of them, they resort to racism and lies.

I defy you to find a single post where I've made reference to skin color. Just one, Dickhead. You seem to be having a difficult time wrapping your pointed little head around the fact that I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT SOMEONE'S SKIN COLOR IS. The reason I spend so much time explaining this to you is because, apparently, you possess the intellectual capacity of a soiled rubber and can't understand a simple fucking concept.

I don't know what Peter King meant. I don't know what he said. I know what _*I *_say, and I say *exactly *what I mean. Like this:

ALL illegal scumbag aliens need to get the fuck out of our country, *regardless *of skin color

-and-

JoeB131 is a lying little racist fuck who's too goddamn stupid for the internet...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> When liberals are getting the intellectual shit kicked out of them, they resort to racism and lies.



no, we just point out that racism is 90% of what motivates you. 

Probably because the only thing that really separates you from "them" in your mind is your white skin. 

Otherwise, you'd have to wake up to the fact that the 1% has as much disregard for you as them.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals are getting the intellectual shit kicked out of them, they resort to racism and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, we just point out that racism is 90% of what motivates you.
> 
> Probably because the only thing that really separates you from "them" in your mind is your white skin.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd have to wake up to the fact that the 1% has as much disregard for you as them.
Click to expand...


Yep, typical idiot liberal.

I'm not about to say that there aren't people stupid enough to believe that illegal scumbag aliens aren't only Mexican or "brown". I'm just not one of them. I know, full well, that we have illegal scumbag aliens of _all _skin colors, and I want _every last fucking one of them_ out of our country.

See, but dipshits like you _need _people like me to be racists or your argument collapses. You can't come up with a rational argument in favor of letting illegal scumbag aliens stay in our country, so you throw the "racist" bullshit against the wall in the hopes that it'll stick and make the person you're debating with back down. Well, I don't back down. Ever. Kicking those scumbags out is the right thing to do and, until American-hating shit-stains like you can rationalize why we should let them stay, we vigorously should pursue, with violence when necessary, their removal.

Even the white ones...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> See, but dipshits like you _need _people like me to be racists or your argument collapses.



No, we just recognize that you are. Because frankly, you wouldn't even notice illegals if they were all white.  Nor would you care all that much.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, but dipshits like you _need _people like me to be racists or your argument collapses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we just recognize that you are. Because frankly, you wouldn't even notice illegals if they were all white.  Nor would you care all that much.
Click to expand...


LOL!

You are such a little douchebag.

Look, Dipshit, I honestly don't give a fuck what you think, primarily because you've demonstrated that you're incapable of having a conversation when someone disagrees with you. 

Unfortunately for you, your shoe size exceeds your IQ, and therefore you're incapable of formulating rational arguments when faced with logic and reason. Instead, you yell "racist", thinking that such an old, tired, liberal tactic will work. Well, it doesn't. Not anymore. You chuckleheads have cried "wolf" far to often for anyone to pay any attention to you now.

The sad part is that, because you've overplayed that hand, no one's going to pay you any mind when _real _racism rears its ugly head...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> Look, Dipshit, I honestly don't give a fuck what you think, primarily because you've demonstrated that you're incapable of having a conversation when someone disagrees with you.



Whatever, guy.... you don't have the level of hate you have without something being seriously wrong with your brain.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Dipshit, I honestly don't give a fuck what you think, primarily because you've demonstrated that you're incapable of having a conversation when someone disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, guy.... you don't have the level of hate you have without something being seriously wrong with your brain.
Click to expand...


Oh, I fully understand that idiot liberals like yourself think there's something wrong with my brain. After all, I put America, and Americans, first. I don't believe we should be giving these freeloading pieces of shit anything as a reward for not getting caught entering our country. 

Then there are the dipshits in our society who are willing to accept the fact that heinous crimes happen at the hands of these animals if it means that we can go ahead and coddle and protect them...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> Oh, I fully understand that idiot liberals like yourself think there's something wrong with my brain. After all, I put America, and Americans, first. I don't believe we should be giving these freeloading pieces of shit anything as a reward for not getting caught entering our country.



I think anyone who reads your posts would conclude there is something wrong with your brain.  It's nothing to do with idealogy and a lot more to do with your anger issues. 



Rooster said:


> Then there are the dipshits in our society who are willing to accept the fact that heinous crimes happen at the hands of these animals if it means that we can go ahead and coddle and protect them...



I'm all for punishing real criminals who commit real crimes.  Sneaking over an imaginary line isn't a real crime.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> I'm all for punishing real criminals who commit real crimes.  Sneaking over an imaginary line isn't a real crime.



Liberal pussies like you believe exactly that.

Good Americans know otherwise...


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> Liberal pussies like you believe exactly that.
> 
> Good Americans know otherwise...



Most Americans voted against Trump.  And most of the ones who did vote for him are racist dupes. 

Seriously 40 years of this shit going back to Nixon's Southern Strategy, you idiots still haven't figured this out yet. 

You're being played.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals are getting the intellectual shit kicked out of them, they resort to racism and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, we just point out that racism is 90% of what motivates you.
> 
> Probably because the only thing that really separates you from "them" in your mind is your white skin.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd have to wake up to the fact that the 1% has as much disregard for you as them.
Click to expand...

Damn Joe, you sure are calling out your liberal elites who are RACISTS, SEXISTS, and BIGOTS, who don't give a shit about you or illegals, except for your vote.  Thank you for pointing that out and welcome to more conservative principles.  Dumbass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal pussies like you believe exactly that.
> 
> Good Americans know otherwise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans voted against Trump.  And most of the ones who did vote for him are racist dupes.
> 
> Seriously 40 years of this shit going back to Nixon's Southern Strategy, you idiots still haven't figured this out yet.
> 
> You're being played.
Click to expand...

More people voted in more states for Trump than the crooked vagina candidate, who had all the liberal lickspittle liberal media on her side but they couldn't carry her across the finish line.  Sorry Joe, but your side lost, and you still cant get over it.  Cuba is open, head to your Socialist Utopian Paradise, just leave your passport at the border.  Bunch of Butt Hurt Pussies of the left...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Damn Joe, you sure are calling out your liberal elites who are RACISTS, SEXISTS, and BIGOTS, who don't give a shit about you or illegals, except for your vote. Thank you for pointing that out and welcome to more conservative principles. Dumbass.



YOu sure are babbling... Hey, I hope you are enjoying subsidizing Trump living large on your dime...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> More people voted in more states for Trump than the crooked vagina candidate, who had all the liberal lickspittle liberal media on her side but they couldn't carry her across the finish line.



Uh, guy, because we give imaginary triangles in the desert extra votes that the Russians can hack isn't a good thing. 

Your boy is down to 36% approval only 100 days in. I don't think any presidency has crashed and burned this fast.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Joe, you sure are calling out your liberal elites who are RACISTS, SEXISTS, and BIGOTS, who don't give a shit about you or illegals, except for your vote. Thank you for pointing that out and welcome to more conservative principles. Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu sure are babbling... Hey, I hope you are enjoying subsidizing Trump living large on your dime...
Click to expand...

Trump took a reduction of Pay to work for the people, while Obama and his tranny first partner, lived high on the hog.  Did you have any issue with that?  Or are you as hypocritical of that, as you are by owning 2 houses, and doubling your CO2 footprint?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> More people voted in more states for Trump than the crooked vagina candidate, who had all the liberal lickspittle liberal media on her side but they couldn't carry her across the finish line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, because we give imaginary triangles in the desert extra votes that the Russians can hack isn't a good thing.
> 
> Your boy is down to 36% approval only 100 days in. I don't think any presidency has crashed and burned this fast.
Click to expand...

Polls are for putzes, and just like when Trump was in no way going to win the presidency over the crooked vagina candidate, but guess what?  Polls are for putzes once again, you putz.  If you don't like what Trump is doing, head for Cuba, We the People don't want you here anymore, sell of both your houses and live in that Socialist Utopian Paradise, that you libs all want.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Trump took a reduction of Pay to work for the people, while Obama and his tranny first partner, lived high on the hog. Did you have any issue with that? Or are you as hypocritical of that, as you are by owning 2 houses, and doubling your CO2 footprint?



Trump is costing the taxpayers millions with his lavish lifestyle..  Flying down to Mar-a-Largo every weekend, keeping his Slovenian Cow in her own apartment in NY because she can't stand to be around him. 



andaronjim said:


> Polls are for putzes, and just like when Trump was in no way going to win the presidency over the crooked vagina candidate, but guess what? Polls are for putzes once again, you putz. If you don't like what Trump is doing, head for Cuba, We the People don't want you here anymore, sell of both your houses and live in that Socialist Utopian Paradise, that you libs all want.



Guy, Trump will be gone in a year.  

someone in the Freedom Caucus yelled, "The Fuhrer has no Clothes", and everyone is wise to it now.  

It's just a matter of who breaks bad on him first.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump took a reduction of Pay to work for the people, while Obama and his tranny first partner, lived high on the hog. Did you have any issue with that? Or are you as hypocritical of that, as you are by owning 2 houses, and doubling your CO2 footprint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is costing the taxpayers millions with his lavish lifestyle..  Flying down to Mar-a-Largo every weekend, keeping his Slovenian Cow in her own apartment in NY because she can't stand to be around him.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls are for putzes, and just like when Trump was in no way going to win the presidency over the crooked vagina candidate, but guess what? Polls are for putzes once again, you putz. If you don't like what Trump is doing, head for Cuba, We the People don't want you here anymore, sell of both your houses and live in that Socialist Utopian Paradise, that you libs all want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, Trump will be gone in a year.
> 
> someone in the Freedom Caucus yelled, "The Fuhrer has no Clothes", and everyone is wise to it now.
> 
> It's just a matter of who breaks bad on him first.
Click to expand...




> Guy, Trump will be gone in a year.


I bet you heard that from the lickspittle liberal lapdog media also...But better hope not, for it does, then that means the liberals did a coup on the government and then there is nothing left for US legal citizens than to rise up and start 1776 again.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Most Americans voted against Trump.



And yet your would-be queen is unemployed.

LOL!!

See, if liberals were smart (I know, I know, but work with me here) they would leave their liberal strongholds along the west and east coasts and infiltrate inner America, where their presence can have an impact. Watching you whine about Clinton getting more votes than Trump amuses me. You amuse me. Like a clown. Like a little, mentally retarded clown...




> And most of the ones who did vote for him are racist dupes.



And most of the people who voted for Clinton are child molesters...


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Trump is costing the taxpayers millions with his lavish lifestyle.  Flying down to Mar-a-Largo every weekend...



Yeah, good thing Obama didn't piss away money on those golf trips to Hawaii...



> keeping his Slovenian Cow in her own apartment in NY because she can't stand to be around him.



"Cow"?

LOL!! You eat dick, don't you? I mean, that's cool and all for you, but if you look at Melania Trump and see a "cow", you're clearly a cock-gobbler...





> Guy, Trump will be gone in a year.



Oh, good, another "IMPEACH TRUMP" dipshit! LOL!!


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> I bet you heard that from the lickspittle liberal lapdog media also...But better hope not, for it does, then that means the liberals did a coup on the government and then there is nothing left for US legal citizens than to rise up and start 1776 again.



Uh, guy, it's going to be his fellow Republicans who are going to turn on him.  Probably when his approval rating hits about 25%.


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> See, if liberals were smart (I know, I know, but work with me here) they would leave their liberal strongholds along the west and east coasts and infiltrate inner America, where their presence can have an impact. Watching you whine about Clinton getting more votes than Trump amuses me. You amuse me. Like a clown. Like a little, mentally retarded clown...



Why would we want to live next to a bunch of ignorant white trash in Jesusland? 

You see, when all the folks in those red states realize the jobs aren't coming back, they are going to turn on Trump and the GOP with a vengence.


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, if liberals were smart (I know, I know, but work with me here) they would leave their liberal strongholds along the west and east coasts and infiltrate inner America, where their presence can have an impact. Watching you whine about Clinton getting more votes than Trump amuses me. You amuse me. Like a clown. Like a little, mentally retarded clown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we want to live next to a bunch of ignorant white trash in Jesusland?
> 
> You see, when all the folks in those red states realize the jobs aren't coming back, they are going to turn on Trump and the GOP with a vengence.
Click to expand...


Well, if you're not going to relocate, don't bitch when you lose elections. It's pretty simple math.

A lot of those people had jobs when the boy king took office. If not for him and his failed policies, those jobs wouldn't have to come back for the simple fact that they would've never left...


----------



## miketx

BULLDOG said:


> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies



If true that is because we out number the illegals, so far. Nice dodge, America hater.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you heard that from the lickspittle liberal lapdog media also...But better hope not, for it does, then that means the liberals did a coup on the government and then there is nothing left for US legal citizens than to rise up and start 1776 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, it's going to be his fellow Republicans who are going to turn on him.  Probably when his approval rating hits about 25%.
Click to expand...

Uh guy, you libtards were wrong about the crooked vagina candidate, you are wrong about Trump too.  But keep on staying focused on Russia and Obamacare, Trump is changing America back to be Great Again.  Shame you libfuckers will get the goods also. 

Raise taxes on every Democrat to 70% since they are for higher taxes, but lower everyone elses, because those who don't like taxes, need a tax break.


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true that is because we out number the illegals, so far. Nice dodge, America hater.
Click to expand...


Didn't read the link, did you dumb ass?


----------



## miketx

Why would I read your regressive commie propaganda?


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> Why would I read your regressive commie propaganda?



Yep. You are the reincarnation of Emily Latella, with a tinfoil hat and a burning cross in your back yard.


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> Well, if you're not going to relocate, don't bitch when you lose elections. It's pretty simple math.



Don't let the Russians steal our elections. That's simpler math. 

Get rid of the awful Electoral College (don't worry, after Trump, everyone will want it gone.) 

The ironic thing is, the policies Trumpenfuhrer wants will screw over you dumb rednecks in Jesusland, not us folks in the big cities.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Uh guy, you libtards were wrong about the crooked vagina candidate, you are wrong about Trump too. But keep on staying focused on Russia and Obamacare, Trump is changing America back to be Great Again. Shame you libfuckers will get the goods also.



Uh, guy, Trump smells of fail.   

Hey, they aren't building his Wall either.  No money for it. 

President Trump could have the U.S. - Mexico boarder wall held up by the GOP Congress

It seems that with a possible government shutdown looming that Ryan does not have the votes in the House to fund the building of the wall (at least anytime soon) on the Mexican border. The most single high profile bit of legislation Trump hammered on during his run to become president. This does not mean the wall won’t be built it does put the timeline in limbo.


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> A lot of those people had jobs when the boy king took office. If not for him and his failed policies, those jobs wouldn't have to come back for the simple fact that they would've never left...



What, are you on fucking drugs.  When Obama became president, the economy was bleeding half a million jobs a month!!!


----------



## Rooster

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're not going to relocate, don't bitch when you lose elections. It's pretty simple math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the Russians steal our elections. That's simpler math.
Click to expand...


Oh, geez. You're _that _stupid. Okay.

What did the Russians do. What did they do, SPECIFICALLY, that _verifiably _swayed the election in Trump's favor? Brain dead libs have been whining about this for a while now, so we're gonna' need more than your ignorant suspicions...



> Get rid of the awful Electoral College (don't worry, after Trump, everyone will want it gone.)



I love how you idiots only started whining about how you thought it was bad when you lost the election...



> The ironic thing is, the policies Trumpenfuhrer wants will screw over you dumb rednecks in Jesusland, not us folks in the big cities.



Huh, well, I don't live in "Jesusland". And I'm a native New Yorker; about as far removed from a redneck as you're likely to find.

Look, we dig the fact that your vagina hurts because you lost the election, but whining about it will never change the results...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of those people had jobs when the boy king took office. If not for him and his failed policies, those jobs wouldn't have to come back for the simple fact that they would've never left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, are you on fucking drugs.  When Obama became president, the economy was bleeding half a million jobs a month!!!
Click to expand...

Only person I know on drugs is the guy with 2 houses,(double the CO2 output) and voted for Obama twice.  8 years of Obama, and he still couldn't get a 3% GDP.


----------



## MrShangles

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
Click to expand...


When it happens to your family, will you still think that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLDOG

MrShangles said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.


----------



## MrShangles

BULLDOG said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
Click to expand...


So let's see, is this what your saying.
We have lots of AMERICAN criminals, so we might as well let some more come here, because we don't have enough trouble with our own criminals, is that your thinking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB131

Rooster said:


> What did the Russians do. What did they do, SPECIFICALLY, that _verifiably _swayed the election in Trump's favor? Brain dead libs have been whining about this for a while now, so we're gonna' need more than your ignorant suspicions...



They probably hacked the voting machines.. we know they created fake news stories.  But since you guys really think your Fuhrer is popular at 36% approval a month in, you go with that. 



Rooster said:


> I love how you idiots only started whining about how you thought it was bad when you lost the election...



You need to pay attention. I've thought the EC is a bad system for some time. Even when Bush stole the 2000 election.  



andaronjim said:


> Only person I know on drugs is the guy with 2 houses,(double the CO2 output) and voted for Obama twice. 8 years of Obama, and he still couldn't get a 3% GDP.



My earnings doubled during the Obama years, and I didn't vote for him in 2008. I might not have voted for him in 2012, but you fools decided to whore your party out to the Mormon Cult.  

Oh, my second house doesn't really have a CO2 output most of the time, as no one is in it from October to May. It also sits on 2 acres of pristine forest, which probably means that we are removing more carbon from the atmosphere than putting into it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the Russians do. What did they do, SPECIFICALLY, that _verifiably _swayed the election in Trump's favor? Brain dead libs have been whining about this for a while now, so we're gonna' need more than your ignorant suspicions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably hacked the voting machines.. we know they created fake news stories.  But since you guys really think your Fuhrer is popular at 36% approval a month in, you go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you idiots only started whining about how you thought it was bad when you lost the election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to pay attention. I've thought the EC is a bad system for some time. Even when Bush stole the 2000 election.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only person I know on drugs is the guy with 2 houses,(double the CO2 output) and voted for Obama twice. 8 years of Obama, and he still couldn't get a 3% GDP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My earnings doubled during the Obama years, and I didn't vote for him in 2008. I might not have voted for him in 2012, but you fools decided to whore your party out to the Mormon Cult.
> 
> Oh, my second house doesn't really have a CO2 output most of the time, as no one is in it from October to May. It also sits on 2 acres of pristine forest, which probably means that we are removing more carbon from the atmosphere than putting into it.
Click to expand...

But being that you are a Socialist, why do you have 2 houses?  Shouldn't you give up one, so those illegals that you want in this country can have a place to stay also?  Fucking hypocrite...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> But being that you are a Socialist, why do you have 2 houses? Shouldn't you give up one, so those illegals that you want in this country can have a place to stay also? Fucking hypocrite...



1) Not a socialist. I own a small business and have no problem with capitalism. I do have a problem with corporatism. 

2) undocumented workers are more than capable of working for their own housing, and they do. 

3) I know you are upset i own two homes and you are still living in the Double Wide in JesusLand


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> But being that you are a Socialist, why do you have 2 houses? Shouldn't you give up one, so those illegals that you want in this country can have a place to stay also? Fucking hypocrite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not a socialist. I own a small business and have no problem with capitalism. I do have a problem with corporatism.
> 
> 2) undocumented workers are more than capable of working for their own housing, and they do.
> 
> 3) I know you are upset i own two homes and you are still living in the Double Wide in JesusLand
Click to expand...

  Did you, or didn't you vote for the crooked vagina candidate?
How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *4) Sociopaths invent outrageous lies about their experiences.* They wildly exaggerate things to the point of absurdity, but when they describe it to you in a storytelling format, for some reason it sounds believable at the time.
> *#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs.* They hate to lose any argument or fight and will viciously defend their web of lies, even to the point of logical absurdity.
> *10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it! _


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Did you, or didn't you vote for the crooked vagina candidate?



Yes, I did, but ONLY because you guys nominated an orange Nazi. 

Now, besides your obvious misogyny, I'm not sure how you make out Hillary being a socialist, exactly. Or Obama, for that matter. 

Fact is, Wall Street never had a better time than when Bill and Barack were President. 

As opposed to the Slow-motion Crash we are going on under Biffenfuhrer right now.


----------



## BULLDOG

MrShangles said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's see, is this what your saying.
> We have lots of AMERICAN criminals, so we might as well let some more come here, because we don't have enough trouble with our own criminals, is that your thinking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Not even close.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you, or didn't you vote for the crooked vagina candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did, but ONLY because you guys nominated an orange Nazi.
> 
> Now, besides your obvious misogyny, I'm not sure how you make out Hillary being a socialist, exactly. Or Obama, for that matter.
> 
> Fact is, Wall Street never had a better time than when Bill and Barack were President.
> 
> As opposed to the Slow-motion Crash we are going on under Biffenfuhrer right now.
Click to expand...

You are as good a liar as the brown turd that was in the presidency for the past 8 years, that you voted for twice.  Shame you cant stick up for your beliefs, because you are constantly in conflict with those beliefs.  Hypocrite...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you, or didn't you vote for the crooked vagina candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did, but ONLY because you guys nominated an orange Nazi.
> 
> Now, besides your obvious misogyny, I'm not sure how you make out Hillary being a socialist, exactly. Or Obama, for that matter.
> 
> Fact is, Wall Street never had a better time than when Bill and Barack were President.
> 
> As opposed to the Slow-motion Crash we are going on under Biffenfuhrer right now.
Click to expand...

The same guys who condone Occupy Wall Street and hate the 1%'ers, then for their own argument about how great their liberals political hacks are, goes right to Wall Street.  Just cant get more hypocritical than a liberal.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> You are as good a liar as the brown turd that was in the presidency for the past 8 years, that you voted for twice. Shame you cant stick up for your beliefs, because you are constantly in conflict with those beliefs. Hypocrite...



Not really.  You see, the thing was, by 2008, it was really hard to rationalize voting for a Republican. Katrina, Iraq, the Recession.  But McCain was a decent guy with a lot of experience, so I could vote for him.

2012, Obama had done well enough to deserve consideration... and Romney was a Mormon turd that republicans didn't even like.  

2016, you guys could have beaten Hillary without Russian hackers ... but you picked Mr.35%....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as good a liar as the brown turd that was in the presidency for the past 8 years, that you voted for twice. Shame you cant stick up for your beliefs, because you are constantly in conflict with those beliefs. Hypocrite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  You see, the thing was, by 2008, it was really hard to rationalize voting for a Republican. Katrina, Iraq, the Recession.  But McCain was a decent guy with a lot of experience, so I could vote for him.
> 
> 2012, Obama had done well enough to deserve consideration... and Romney was a Mormon turd that republicans didn't even like.
> 
> 2016, you guys could have beaten Hillary without Russian hackers ... but you picked Mr.35%....
Click to expand...

And you see this guy is just another goosestepping, kool aid drinking, mind numbed, useful idiot, who has to use liberal talking points and CANT think for himself.  If Obama would of run on Gay Marriage in 2008 McCain would of won because most blacks are against Gay.  If Obama ran on how he was going to let all the illegals cross the border, he would of lost also.  But then Liberals cant be truthful with the people, and when it happens, Congress, Senate and Presidency turned Republican.  Just cant get more stupid than a flaming liberal, right Joe?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> And you see this guy is just another goosestepping, kool aid drinking, mind numbed, useful idiot, who has to use liberal talking points and CANT think for himself.



Yawn, guy, did you have a point, or are you just going to descend into name-calling because you don't have a point? 



andaronjim said:


> If Obama would of run on Gay Marriage in 2008 McCain would of won because most blacks are against Gay.



Not really. The reason why Obama won in 2008 was because Bush had messed up the economy so badly that a black guy could win in an openly racist country.  He did run on supporting gay marriage in 2012 and still beat the Weird Mormon Robot pretty easily. 



andaronjim said:


> If Obama ran on how he was going to let all the illegals cross the border, he would of lost also.



He didn't run on that because he didn't do it. In fact, Obama deported more illegals than Bush did. Heck, my next door neighbor was an undocumented worker who got deported after a traffic violation, leaving his citizen wife and son behind. And this was under Obama, not Trump. 



andaronjim said:


> But then Liberals cant be truthful with the people, and when it happens, Congress, Senate and Presidency turned Republican.



Guy, most people voted against your guys, and you lost seats in the House and Senate. if you had a straight up, winner takes all election, the democrats would have won. The fact that you guys use tricks like the electoral college, gerrymandering and voter suppression to steal elections isn't anything to be proud of. 

The funny thing is, you guys do managed to steal all three of those things, and you apparently still can't govern the country.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you see this guy is just another goosestepping, kool aid drinking, mind numbed, useful idiot, who has to use liberal talking points and CANT think for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, guy, did you have a point, or are you just going to descend into name-calling because you don't have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would of run on Gay Marriage in 2008 McCain would of won because most blacks are against Gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. The reason why Obama won in 2008 was because Bush had messed up the economy so badly that a black guy could win in an openly racist country.  He did run on supporting gay marriage in 2012 and still beat the Weird Mormon Robot pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama ran on how he was going to let all the illegals cross the border, he would of lost also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't run on that because he didn't do it. In fact, Obama deported more illegals than Bush did. Heck, my next door neighbor was an undocumented worker who got deported after a traffic violation, leaving his citizen wife and son behind. And this was under Obama, not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then Liberals cant be truthful with the people, and when it happens, Congress, Senate and Presidency turned Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, most people voted against your guys, and you lost seats in the House and Senate. if you had a straight up, winner takes all election, the democrats would have won. The fact that you guys use tricks like the electoral college, gerrymandering and voter suppression to steal elections isn't anything to be proud of.
> 
> The funny thing is, you guys do managed to steal all three of those things, and you apparently still can't govern the country.
Click to expand...

I said he would never of won in 2008 because the blacks would of voted against him, not win the 2012, dumbass.  Fox News, "OBAMA FLIP FLOPS ON GAY MARRIAGE," May 9, 2012
With all the LIES of the left about Romney and Ryan, it was a wonder that they were close to winning in 2012, but again, without those LIES, Obama was barely able to hold onto the White Votes that were disenfranchised for being duped so bad.  Harry Reid is proud he lied about Mitt Romney's taxes
This Infamous Granny-Over-The-Cliff Ad Shows How Democrats Will Destroy Paul Ryan
You are just as bad about lying to make your point , but what do you expect from Sociopaths.

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs.* They hate to lose any argument or fight and will viciously defend their web of lies, even to the point of logical absurdity.
> *#9) Sociopaths never apologize.* They are never wrong. They never feel guilt. They can never apologize. Even if shown proof that they were wrong, they will refuse to apologize and instead go on the attack.
> *#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it!  _


 If it was George Bush's fault for the recession of 2008, then it was Obama's fault for allowing illegal aliens and Moooslims to MURDER all those at Fort Hood, Orlando, Tennessee, San Bernardino, and any other illegal alien murders.  Right?  Fucking stupid moron liberal(I know redundant statement).


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> I said he would never of won in 2008 because the blacks would of voted against him,



Well, no, they wouldn't have.  In fact, in 2012, blacks voted for Obama in about the same numbers they did in 2008.  Gay Marriage just wasn't that important to them.  



andaronjim said:


> With all the LIES of the left about Romney and Ryan, it was a wonder that they were close to winning in 2012, but again, without those LIES, Obama was barely able to hold onto the White Votes that were disenfranchised for being duped so bad.



They were never close to winning.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> If it was George Bush's fault for the recession of 2008, then it was Obama's fault for allowing illegal aliens and Moooslims to MURDER all those at Fort Hood, Orlando, Tennessee, San Bernardino, and any other illegal alien murders. Right? Fucking stupid moron liberal(I know redundant statement).



Um... no. 

the Recession of 2008 happened because Bush let the Banks do whatever the fuck they wanted. 

A few shooting incidents in a country that has been awash in guns for decades is no big deal. 

It it was, we might actually do something about it... like gun control.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BULLDOG said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
Click to expand...

you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?


----------



## BULLDOG

Skull Pilot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
Click to expand...


You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
Click to expand...

you said break the law

_by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law


----------



## BULLDOG

Skull Pilot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get an e for effort, but you're still full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
Click to expand...


Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
Click to expand...


100% of illegal aliens are breaking the law are 100% of legal citizens breaking the law?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
Click to expand...

See how stupidly manipulative the wording is?  THEY BROKE THE FUCKING LAW.... You break the law you do to jail, these guy break the law, head to a sanctuary city and nothing is done to them.  So being that you are a worthless liberal, you are treated as worthless by your own party.  Cant get more stupid than a liberal.


----------



## BULLDOG

Skull Pilot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% of illegal aliens are breaking the law are 100% of legal citizens breaking the law?
Click to expand...

Nope, but those that do, do it at a much higher rate than the average immigrant. I guess you still don't get it. Citizens commit more crimes per capita than immigrants, even considering that some immigrants are illegally here.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it happens to your family, will you still think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
Click to expand...


How do you figure?  I'm sure plenty of illegals are running from the law in their own countries.  Besides that, of course we have out own bunch of whackos.  Why invite more of them?  We have plenty of our own without importing more.


----------



## ChrisL

A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how stupidly manipulative the wording is?  THEY BROKE THE FUCKING LAW.... You break the law you do to jail, these guy break the law, head to a sanctuary city and nothing is done to them.  So being that you are a worthless liberal, you are treated as worthless by your own party.  Cant get more stupid than a liberal.
Click to expand...


Yep, you're still an idiot.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how stupidly manipulative the wording is?  THEY BROKE THE FUCKING LAW.... You break the law you do to jail, these guy break the law, head to a sanctuary city and nothing is done to them.  So being that you are a worthless liberal, you are treated as worthless by your own party.  Cant get more stupid than a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you're still an idiot.
Click to expand...

You're still an idiot thinking that liberals are going to treat you as fairly as they treat an illegal. You commit a crime you do the time, illegals commit a crime they get your dime. Just cant get more stupid than a liberal, who calls me "an idiot".  Bwaahhhhaaaahhhhaaa. you too funny.


----------



## EvMetro

BULLDOG said:


> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies


This is dodging the op.  The OP is about illegal aliens, not immigrants.  Posting this as if immigrants = illegal aliens is an attempt to deceive your reader.  Immigrant crime stats have nothing to do with illegal alien crime stats.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anything will happen to my family? I realize that there is always the potential for something to happen, but since Americans who are born here are more likely to break the law than illegals, your silly question is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure?  I'm sure plenty of illegals are running from the law in their own countries.  Besides that, of course we have out own bunch of whackos.  Why invite more of them?  We have plenty of our own without importing more.
Click to expand...



Sure. Plenty of bad people in every country, and some illegal aliens here are about as bad as you can get. Those people need to go. However, those people, as bad as they are, are not representative of the average illegal alien. Most are just looking for a better life for their families, and go to great lengths to not make waves, or draw attention to themselves. Most were upstanding enough to come here on a visa, and just never left. They keep their head down, do their jobs and take care of their families. That's why, even considering the fact that they are illegally here, and some of them are scum gang members, as a group they are percapita less likely to break our laws.  No, I'm not ignoring the small percentage who are gang members, or drug dealers, or any of the horrendous things that some of them do. I'm just saying that as a group, those things are less prevalent than for citizens.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!



Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.

“There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
Click to expand...


There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!


----------



## ChrisL

These people have no traceable paper trail! If they commit a crime, there is no way to track them down and bring them to justice!  I saw a documentary about a little girl who was lured into an abandoned building by an illegal, who raped and murdered her and then just fled the country.  Nobody knows who it is!


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how stupidly manipulative the wording is?  THEY BROKE THE FUCKING LAW.... You break the law you do to jail, these guy break the law, head to a sanctuary city and nothing is done to them.  So being that you are a worthless liberal, you are treated as worthless by your own party.  Cant get more stupid than a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you're still an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still an idiot thinking that liberals are going to treat you as fairly as they treat an illegal. You commit a crime you do the time, illegals commit a crime they get your dime. Just cant get more stupid than a liberal, who calls me "an idiot".  Bwaahhhhaaaahhhhaaa. you too funny.
Click to expand...



Yep, you're still an idiot.


----------



## BULLDOG

EvMetro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> This is dodging the op.  The OP is about illegal aliens, not immigrants.  Posting this as if immigrants = illegal aliens is an attempt to deceive your reader.  Immigrant crime stats have nothing to do with illegal alien crime stats.
Click to expand...


Illegal aliens are still immigrants dummy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> This is dodging the op.  The OP is about illegal aliens, not immigrants.  Posting this as if immigrants = illegal aliens is an attempt to deceive your reader.  Immigrant crime stats have nothing to do with illegal alien crime stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens are still immigrants dummy.
Click to expand...

Liberals are still dummies.


----------



## ChrisL

Then there is the risk of bringing communicable disease into the country that has been basically eradicated because they have no health checkups!  And let's be honest, most of those running from their countries illegally are probably very poor and cannot afford adequate medical care.  Before you immigrate to this country, there are some requirements that must be met, and THAT is not unreasonable!


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
Click to expand...


Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
Click to expand...


IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.
Click to expand...

Adolf Hitler had a following of mind numbed useful idiots who believed what ever he said, he promised them 1000 years of greatness.  It lasted only 13 years and many of those Germans lost their lives.  So far under Barrack Hussein Obama, many have lost their lives do to illegal immigration and the Mooslims he invited into this country. Yet liberals still believe what Obama promised them.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.
Click to expand...


No, we don't know a person's criminal history, or lack of one when they arrive if they aren't documented. We are pretty good at keeping up with that after they get here though, and the numbers just don't show that is the expected outcome. Yes, again, some of them are purely evil, and no, I don't think it is OK to allow even a few bad people in, but as a whole it's unreasonable to assume they are all unacceptable.  Instead of a stupid wall that will never work,  we need a reasonable immigration policy. The way it is now, a person who is a direct relative of a citizen has to wait as much as 5 to 10 years, and spend a fortune. A reasonable immigration policy would work. The crap being put forward now won't.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are also into human trafficking and drug dealing.  They come here and make LESS than minimum wage.  How do you afford even the crappiest of apartments and to pay your bills making that kind of money?  Oh, you don't!  The rest of America is expected to do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't know a person's criminal history, or lack of one when they arrive if they aren't documented. We are pretty good at keeping up with that after they get here though, and the numbers just don't show that is the expected outcome. Yes, again, some of them are purely evil, and no, I don't think it is OK to allow even a few bad people in, but as a whole it's unreasonable to assume they are all unacceptable.  Instead of a stupid wall that will never work,  we need a reasonable immigration policy. The way it is now, a person who is a direct relative of a citizen has to wait as much as 5 to 10 years, and spend a fortune. A reasonable immigration policy would work. The crap being put forward now won't.
Click to expand...


We shouldn't "assume" anything.  That is why we have policies for allowing immigrants to enter the country.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. If they are into human trafficking and drug dealing, they probably aren't making less than minimum wage.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/us/trump-illegal-immigrants-crime.html
> But several studies, over many years, have concluded that immigrants are less likely to commit crimes than people born in the United States. And experts say the available evidence does not support the idea that undocumented immigrants commit a disproportionate share of crime.
> 
> “There’s no way I can mess with the numbers to get a different conclusion,” said Alex Nowrasteh, immigration policy analyst at the libertarian Cato Institute, which advocates more liberal immigration laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't know a person's criminal history, or lack of one when they arrive if they aren't documented. We are pretty good at keeping up with that after they get here though, and the numbers just don't show that is the expected outcome. Yes, again, some of them are purely evil, and no, I don't think it is OK to allow even a few bad people in, but as a whole it's unreasonable to assume they are all unacceptable.  Instead of a stupid wall that will never work,  we need a reasonable immigration policy. The way it is now, a person who is a direct relative of a citizen has to wait as much as 5 to 10 years, and spend a fortune. A reasonable immigration policy would work. The crap being put forward now won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shouldn't "assume" anything.  That is why we have policies for allowing immigrants to enter the country.
Click to expand...


Our policies aren't working too good, are they?


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the double jeopardy!  They are NOT on the books!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't know a person's criminal history, or lack of one when they arrive if they aren't documented. We are pretty good at keeping up with that after they get here though, and the numbers just don't show that is the expected outcome. Yes, again, some of them are purely evil, and no, I don't think it is OK to allow even a few bad people in, but as a whole it's unreasonable to assume they are all unacceptable.  Instead of a stupid wall that will never work,  we need a reasonable immigration policy. The way it is now, a person who is a direct relative of a citizen has to wait as much as 5 to 10 years, and spend a fortune. A reasonable immigration policy would work. The crap being put forward now won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shouldn't "assume" anything.  That is why we have policies for allowing immigrants to enter the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our policies aren't working too good, are they?
Click to expand...


Partly because liberals encourage others to break our laws!  Sanctuary cities anyone?  What a blatant disregard for the law of OUR land and for OUR safety and security.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means in relationship to your previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you don't know if they have committed any crimes, and you don't know anything about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't know a person's criminal history, or lack of one when they arrive if they aren't documented. We are pretty good at keeping up with that after they get here though, and the numbers just don't show that is the expected outcome. Yes, again, some of them are purely evil, and no, I don't think it is OK to allow even a few bad people in, but as a whole it's unreasonable to assume they are all unacceptable.  Instead of a stupid wall that will never work,  we need a reasonable immigration policy. The way it is now, a person who is a direct relative of a citizen has to wait as much as 5 to 10 years, and spend a fortune. A reasonable immigration policy would work. The crap being put forward now won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shouldn't "assume" anything.  That is why we have policies for allowing immigrants to enter the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our policies aren't working too good, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Partly because liberals encourage others to break our laws!  Sanctuary cities anyone?  What a blatant disregard for the law of OUR land and for OUR safety and security.
Click to expand...


Well, it looks like you will soon get a chance to find out if your ideas work, if the county allows the president to carry through with what he has promised. How soon do you think he will get that check from Mexico, or presents that wonderful healthcare plan that everybody is going to love? I'm really excited about finally hearing his plan to wipe out ISIS.


----------



## EvMetro

BULLDOG said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> This is dodging the op.  The OP is about illegal aliens, not immigrants.  Posting this as if immigrants = illegal aliens is an attempt to deceive your reader.  Immigrant crime stats have nothing to do with illegal alien crime stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens are still immigrants dummy.
Click to expand...

Blacks are people, whites are people, women are people, and men are people.  Quoting crimes stats of all people will not tell you anything about the crime stats of women, or the crime stats of blacks.  Sure, illegal aliens are immigrants, but nobody is complaining about legal immigrants.  What is relevant in today's political landscape is the effects of illegal immigrants specifically, not legal ones.  Legal immigrants are more accurately represented in the category of citizens.  To try and pass off crime stats of legal immigrants as being the same as those of illegal immigrants is absurd and deceptive.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that all illegals are already breaking the law don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that over all, immigrants (documented or otherwise) are less likely to rob, rape, murder, or otherwise break the law than US. born citizens are, don't you? 100 citizens are more likely to break the law, violently, or otherwise, than 100 immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said break the law
> 
> _by definition_ ALL illegal aliens are criminals and are breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Even considering that one broken law for each and every illegal alien, they are still less likely than a citizen to break the law. I know you are probably still confused. That means aliens start out one point behind, but still come out with a better score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% of illegal aliens are breaking the law are 100% of legal citizens breaking the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but those that do, do it at a much higher rate than the average immigrant. I guess you still don't get it. Citizens commit more crimes per capita than immigrants, even considering that some immigrants are illegally here.
Click to expand...

ALL immigrants that are illegally here are committing a crime

it's you that doesn't get it


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> These people have no traceable paper trail! If they commit a crime, there is no way to track them down and bring them to justice!  I saw a documentary about a little girl who was lured into an abandoned building by an illegal, who raped and murdered her and then just fled the country.  Nobody knows who it is!



Then how do they know he was an illegal?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Adolf Hitler had a following of mind numbed useful idiots who believed what ever he said, he promised them 1000 years of greatness. It lasted only 13 years and many of those Germans lost their lives. So far under Barrack Hussein Obama, many have lost their lives do to illegal immigration and the Mooslims he invited into this country. Yet liberals still believe what Obama promised them.



Um, the only "Moooooslims" who killed people were born here, long before Obama became President. Hassan, Mateen, Farook... All born in the USA. 

Frankly, you are far more likely to be killed by a white guy compensating for a tiny dick than an illegal immigrant.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> ALL immigrants that are illegally here are committing a crime
> 
> it's you that doesn't get it



Because most Americans who drive cars commit crimes every day. (Speeding, running stop lights, etc.) 

Most Americans who file taxes commit a crime because more than likely, they are making mistakes. 

I just can't get worked up someone crossed an imaginary line to get work after an American paid him to do it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler had a following of mind numbed useful idiots who believed what ever he said, he promised them 1000 years of greatness. It lasted only 13 years and many of those Germans lost their lives. So far under Barrack Hussein Obama, many have lost their lives do to illegal immigration and the Mooslims he invited into this country. Yet liberals still believe what Obama promised them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the only "Moooooslims" who killed people were born here, long before Obama became President. Hassan, Mateen, Farook... All born in the USA.
> 
> Frankly, you are far more likely to be killed by a white guy compensating for a tiny dick than an illegal immigrant.
Click to expand...

If I am not mistaken those 2 Mooslims in Boston were not born here?  That is one you stupid fuck.
Those that tried to bomb the world trade center back in 1991 were not born here.  That is two you stupid fuck.
Those that flew into the world trade center back in 2001 were not born here.  That is three you stupid fuck.
The wife of the San Bernardino Shooting was not born here, you stupid fuck.  That is four you stupid fuck.
Why the fuck should we bring in more mother fuckers who want to kill US, when we have enough liberals of our own who want to kill US.  You just cant get more stupid than a fucking liberal.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> If I am not mistaken those 2 Mooslims in Boston were not born here? That is one you stupid fuck.



Okay, except Obama didn't invite them in, either... They immigrated here when Bush was president in 2002. 



andaronjim said:


> Those that tried to bomb the world trade center back in 1991 were not born here. That is two you stupid fuck.



Right. They got in under Bush Sr. and Reagan... Still waiting for the ones Obama invited in. 



andaronjim said:


> Those that flew into the world trade center back in 2001 were not born here. That is three you stupid fuck.



Again, Obama wasn't president yet when that happened.  and they came here because Saudi Arabia is such good friends with us. Would it also be rude to point out your hero reagan funded those guys. 



andaronjim said:


> The wife of the San Bernardino Shooting was not born here, you stupid fuck. That is four you stupid fuck.



Okay, but she only came here because she married a guy who was born here, and he was the one who wanted to shoot his Jewish coworkers who were harrassing him at work. 



andaronjim said:


> Why the fuck should we bring in more mother fuckers who want to kill US, when we have enough liberals of our own who want to kill US. You just cant get more stupid than a fucking liberal.



Again, nothing you guys have proposed would actually have stopped people who were invited in decades ago or were born here from doing stuff.  

Here's a crazy idea. Stop promoting policies that put us at war with 1/6 of the world's population.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

> ="JoeB131, post: 16922952, member: 31057"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken those 2 Mooslims in Boston were not born here? That is one you stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, except Obama didn't invite them in, either... They immigrated here when Bush was president in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that tried to bomb the world trade center back in 1991 were not born here. That is two you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. They got in under Bush Sr. and Reagan... Still waiting for the ones Obama invited in.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that flew into the world trade center back in 2001 were not born here. That is three you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, Obama wasn't president yet when that happened.  and they came here because Saudi Arabia is such good friends with us. Would it also be rude to point out your hero reagan funded those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife of the San Bernardino Shooting was not born here, you stupid fuck. That is four you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but she only came here because she married a guy who was born here, and he was the one who wanted to shoot his Jewish coworkers who were harrassing him at work.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck should we bring in more mother fuckers who want to kill US, when we have enough liberals of our own who want to kill US. You just cant get more stupid than a fucking liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, nothing you guys have proposed would actually have stopped people who were invited in decades ago or were born here from doing stuff.
> 
> Here's a crazy idea. Stop promoting policies that put us at war with 1/6 of the world's population.
Click to expand...




> Um, the only "Moooooslims" who killed people were born here, long before Obama became President. Hassan, Mateen, Farook... All born in the USA. Okay, except Obama didn't invite them in, either... They immigrated here when Bush was president in 2002.


   You were wrong, and still haven't apologized yet.
So it took a while for Moooslims who wanted to kill US a few years after they came into this country.  So here is Obama increasing the Mooslims into this country 10 or 100 fold and how long will it take before THEY start killing US  because Mooslims hate Gays, hate women and hate liberal policies that promote the immorality of the left?  Bet you fuckers will blame Trump, for what Obama did, just like you blamed Bush for what Barney Frank, Maxine Waters and Chris Dodd did with the housing meltdown.  You spineless cowards never take blame for your actions.  Nothing like a sorry ass liberal.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL immigrants that are illegally here are committing a crime
> 
> it's you that doesn't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most Americans who drive cars commit crimes every day. (Speeding, running stop lights, etc.)
> 
> Most Americans who file taxes commit a crime because more than likely, they are making mistakes.
> 
> I just can't get worked up someone crossed an imaginary line to get work after an American paid him to do it.
Click to expand...

most but not 100%

and it's not an imaginary line unless you're a rabid libertarian and don't believe in the concept of sovereign countries


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> You were wrong, and still haven't apologized yet.



No, I wasn't. You said, "All the Moooslims obama let in"... when in fact, he hadn't let any of the bad actors in. 



andaronjim said:


> So it took a while for Moooslims who wanted to kill US a few years after they came into this country. So here is Obama increasing the Mooslims into this country 10 or 100 fold and how long will it take before THEY start killing US because Mooslims hate Gays, hate women and hate liberal policies that promote the immorality of the left?



There are 3.3 million Muslims in the US.  Of that, you can count the ones who have committed acts of violence as being pretty small. Even being generous and giving you frustrated gay people (Mateen) and workplace violence (Farook and Hasan) who were born here, we are still only talking about maybe 100 people over the last 25 years.  

Again, if you want to make comparisons, there are 55 million gun onwners in the US.  Yet gun violence every year accounts for 33,000 deaths and 79,000 injuries.  Yet no one is calling for a complete ban on gun ownership or throwing all the gun owners out of the country. 



andaronjim said:


> Bet you fuckers will blame Trump, for what Obama did, just like you blamed Bush for what Barney Frank, Maxine Waters and Chris Dodd did with the housing meltdown.



Uh, Bush was in charge when the economy melted down. Not Barney Frank.  I know that you think Barney used his secret gay mind control or something, but reality- Bush is the one who let the banks sell mortgages to people who didn't merit them and then sell the mortgages as worthless investments. 



andaronjim said:


> You spineless cowards never take blame for your actions. Nothing like a sorry ass liberal.



Guy, you are the ones who bring us wars and recessions.  And you do it even though you don't actually win elections.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> most but not 100%
> 
> and it's not an imaginary line unless you're a rabid libertarian and don't believe in the concept of sovereign countries



again, when we all enjoy the benefit of illegal labor, which we all do directly or indirectly, it's kind of hard for us to legitimately whine that they are here to start with.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> most but not 100%
> 
> and it's not an imaginary line unless you're a rabid libertarian and don't believe in the concept of sovereign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, when we all enjoy the benefit of illegal labor, which we all do directly or indirectly, it's kind of hard for us to legitimately whine that they are here to start with.
Click to expand...


I'm all for getting rid of all illegals anyone as worried about the American worker as you claim to be should be as well

but I guess it's just one more of your hypocrisies


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> I'm all for getting rid of all illegals anyone as worried about the American worker as you claim to be should be as well
> 
> but I guess it's just one more of your hypocrisies



Meh, if you are the kind of white trash loser who can't outwork a Mexican, and you voted for Trump, I seriously WANT you to lose your job. I want you to understand how badly you fucked up when they foreclose on your house and you have to move in with your sister's family.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for getting rid of all illegals anyone as worried about the American worker as you claim to be should be as well
> 
> but I guess it's just one more of your hypocrisies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, if you are the kind of white trash loser who can't outwork a Mexican, and you voted for Trump, I seriously WANT you to lose your job. I want you to understand how badly you fucked up when they foreclose on your house and you have to move in with your sister's family.
Click to expand...

look at you all of a sudden talking personal responsibility


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> look at you all of a sudden talking personal responsibility



I think the White Trash in Jesusland deserve every bit of misery they are going to suffer over the next four years. 

Because they earned it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at you all of a sudden talking personal responsibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the White Trash in Jesusland deserve every bit of misery they are going to suffer over the next four years.
> 
> Because they earned it.
Click to expand...


ah and the hypocrisy rears it's green head again

YOU get to blame everyone else for your failures but people you don't like don't

got it


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> ah and the hypocrisy rears it's green head again
> 
> YOU get to blame everyone else for your failures but people you don't like don't
> 
> got it



Dude, I made the most money last year than i ever made in my life. this year is going to be even better. At least until Trump fucks up the economy, but that will probably take another  year to hit, by which time, I'll be in a pretty secure position no matter what happens. 

The point I was making is that all these stupid white trash who voted for Trump because they forgot how bad Bush fucked up the economy kind of deserve what they get. 

You see, the funny thing is about these people is they never fucking learn. 

A Republican comes along and plays on their racial, sexual and religious fears. And they vote for that shit. Then the republican fucks it up for them because fucking over working people isn't a Bug in Republican governance, it's a design feature. 

Then enough of them vote for a Democrat, (Clinton, Obama) to get things fixed, and 8 years later, they are better off than they were.  then enough of them vote for a Republican where he can get just close enough to steal an election with the help of Russians or the Supreme Court. 

Wash. Rinse. Repeat. 

Now, I didn't learn this lesson in 2000, but i sure as hell figured it out by 2008.  The fact that some of you are doing this a THIRD TIME, you deserve what you get.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah and the hypocrisy rears it's green head again
> 
> YOU get to blame everyone else for your failures but people you don't like don't
> 
> got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I made the most money last year than i ever made in my life. this year is going to be even better. At least until Trump fucks up the economy, but that will probably take another  year to hit, by which time, I'll be in a pretty secure position no matter what happens.
> 
> The point I was making is that all these stupid white trash who voted for Trump because they forgot how bad Bush fucked up the economy kind of deserve what they get.
> 
> You see, the funny thing is about these people is they never fucking learn.
> 
> A Republican comes along and plays on their racial, sexual and religious fears. And they vote for that shit. Then the republican fucks it up for them because fucking over working people isn't a Bug in Republican governance, it's a design feature.
> 
> Then enough of them vote for a Democrat, (Clinton, Obama) to get things fixed, and 8 years later, they are better off than they were.  then enough of them vote for a Republican where he can get just close enough to steal an election with the help of Russians or the Supreme Court.
> 
> Wash. Rinse. Repeat.
> 
> Now, I didn't learn this lesson in 2000, but i sure as hell figured it out by 2008.  The fact that some of you are doing this a THIRD TIME, you deserve what you get.
Click to expand...


yeah sure you and you have a 12 inch penis, a stable full of super cars a super model wife and a Victoria Secret underwear model on the side and your house is so big they both can stay there and never run into each other


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> yeah sure you and you have a 12 inch penis, a stable full of super cars a super model wife and a Victoria Secret underwear model on the side and your house is so big they both can stay there and never run into each other



Nope, never said that, but thanks for avoiding my point about stupid white people who keep voting to screw themselves.  

It's what happens when you let your racism and hate overrule your self-interest. 

You see, I've never claimed to be rich. What I can say is that frankly, I've never been at a point in my life where I've really thought, "Some damned illegal got that job I wanted!"  Because I've never gotten that low. ever. 

But some of you have, and instead of blaming the people who brought you low, you want to blame the people next to you that are a little worse off.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sure you and you have a 12 inch penis, a stable full of super cars a super model wife and a Victoria Secret underwear model on the side and your house is so big they both can stay there and never run into each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never said that, but thanks for avoiding my point about stupid white people who keep voting to screw themselves.
> 
> It's what happens when you let your racism and hate overrule your self-interest.
> 
> You see, I've never claimed to be rich. What I can say is that frankly, I've never been at a point in my life where I've really thought, "Some damned illegal got that job I wanted!"  Because I've never gotten that low. ever.
> 
> But some of you have, and instead of blaming the people who brought you low, you want to blame the people next to you that are a little worse off.
Click to expand...


What does any of this have to do with the thread topic?


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sure you and you have a 12 inch penis, a stable full of super cars a super model wife and a Victoria Secret underwear model on the side and your house is so big they both can stay there and never run into each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never said that, but thanks for avoiding my point about stupid white people who keep voting to screw themselves.
> 
> It's what happens when you let your racism and hate overrule your self-interest.
> 
> You see, I've never claimed to be rich. What I can say is that frankly, I've never been at a point in my life where I've really thought, "Some damned illegal got that job I wanted!"  Because I've never gotten that low. ever.
> 
> But some of you have, and instead of blaming the people who brought you low, you want to blame the people next to you that are a little worse off.
Click to expand...

what racism?

You're the only one here who talks about race I don't


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> What does any of this have to do with the thread topic?



I realize you are slow, so I'll explain it to you. 

Stupid White People vote Republican every year because they tell them that those mean old brown people are going to get them.  

"That Mexican might bang your daughter... oh my!!!"  

And then the Republicans proceed to dismantle the nice middle class white people built up during the 20th century.   

They've been pulling this shit since Nixon, and you dumbasses keep falling for it.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> what racism?
> 
> You're the only one here who talks about race I don't



You ignore the elephant in the room, this is obvious.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> what racism?
> 
> You're the only one here who talks about race I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the elephant in the room, this is obvious.
Click to expand...

No I don't see race as a factor in how i deal with people  you obviously do


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong, and still haven't apologized yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wasn't. You said, "All the Moooslims obama let in"... when in fact, he hadn't let any of the bad actors in.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it took a while for Moooslims who wanted to kill US a few years after they came into this country. So here is Obama increasing the Mooslims into this country 10 or 100 fold and how long will it take before THEY start killing US because Mooslims hate Gays, hate women and hate liberal policies that promote the immorality of the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 3.3 million Muslims in the US.  Of that, you can count the ones who have committed acts of violence as being pretty small. Even being generous and giving you frustrated gay people (Mateen) and workplace violence (Farook and Hasan) who were born here, we are still only talking about maybe 100 people over the last 25 years.
> 
> Again, if you want to make comparisons, there are 55 million gun onwners in the US.  Yet gun violence every year accounts for 33,000 deaths and 79,000 injuries.  Yet no one is calling for a complete ban on gun ownership or throwing all the gun owners out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you fuckers will blame Trump, for what Obama did, just like you blamed Bush for what Barney Frank, Maxine Waters and Chris Dodd did with the housing meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Bush was in charge when the economy melted down. Not Barney Frank.  I know that you think Barney used his secret gay mind control or something, but reality- Bush is the one who let the banks sell mortgages to people who didn't merit them and then sell the mortgages as worthless investments.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spineless cowards never take blame for your actions. Nothing like a sorry ass liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you are the ones who bring us wars and recessions.  And you do it even though you don't actually win elections.
Click to expand...

YOU said that the Mooslims that killed people are from Bush, so how many Mooslims will kill people that Obama let in 10x, 100x, 1000x times, god you just cant get more stupid than a liberal....
Liberalism counts for 33,000 baby deaths every month, don't even go there dumbass on guns versus liberals.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> No I don't see race as a factor in how i deal with people you obviously do



No, you try to pretend that the racism that is written into the DNA in this country doesn't exist, even though only a fool would deny it does.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> YOU said that the Mooslims that killed people are from Bush, so how many Mooslims will kill people that Obama let in 10x, 100x, 1000x times, god you just cant get more stupid than a liberal....
> Liberalism counts for 33,000 baby deaths every month, don't even go there dumbass on guns versus liberals.



Don't try to change the subject to abortion... 

You see, the thing is, as long as you let average citizens own guns no matter what their mental state, you are going to have murders.  

A few of them might be committed by Muslims, but most will be committed by Christians. 

Since most of those Muslims will be people who were born here, I'm just not going to get upset about it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't see race as a factor in how i deal with people you obviously do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you try to pretend that the racism that is written into the DNA in this country doesn't exist, even though only a fool would deny it does.
Click to expand...


I don't say anything about racism 

you see I unlike you am not concerned about race


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't say anything about racism
> 
> you see I unlike you am not concerned about race



Yes, we know. You ignore the Elephant int he middle of the room while it's taking a dump on the  coffee table.  

But it doesn't mean it isn't there just because you pretend it isn't.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't give a shit that illegals come here to commit crime, and if we could stop them from coming, we could turn our attention to domestic crime?  Do you believe women should be kept safe, either from US born, or illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...


andaronjim

Amazignly fact free.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't say anything about racism
> 
> you see I unlike you am not concerned about race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know. You ignore the Elephant int he middle of the room while it's taking a dump on the  coffee table.
> 
> But it doesn't mean it isn't there just because you pretend it isn't.
Click to expand...


nope some people are racist 

you for example i never denied that


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> nope some people are racist
> 
> you for example i never denied that



Whatever, i realize you are too much of a malignant narcissist to have any compassion or concern for others...


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope some people are racist
> 
> you for example i never denied that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, i realize you are too much of a malignant narcissist to have any compassion or concern for others...
Click to expand...


and you're a whining crybaby

 every person who is sound of mind and body can improve their situation any time they want

you don't believe that so it seems you think even less of people than I do


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> and you're a whining crybaby
> 
> every person who is sound of mind and body can improve their situation any time they want
> 
> you don't believe that so it seems you think even less of people than I do



Look, everybody, it's the voice of white privilege.... 

Someone who was born on third base and thought he invented baseball. 

You couldn't last a week if you were black in this country.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you're a whining crybaby
> 
> every person who is sound of mind and body can improve their situation any time they want
> 
> you don't believe that so it seems you think even less of people than I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, everybody, it's the voice of white privilege....
> 
> Someone who was born on third base and thought he invented baseball.
> 
> You couldn't last a week if you were black in this country.
Click to expand...

From the White Privilege Guy who has 2 houses.  Come on Joe how about sharing the wealth , that you want with Socialism, Joe?  Hypocrite to the end, right Joe?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> From the White Privilege Guy who has 2 houses. Come on Joe how about sharing the wealth , that you want with Socialism, Joe? Hypocrite to the end, right Joe?



Sorry, dude, I'm probably a better capitalist than you are... which is why i have two houses and you just have a double wide. 

but to the point, the reality is, this is a racist society and always has been. I can still enjoy my two houses, but think, maybe we can spend more money on inner cities schools and maybe we can throw racist cops in jail when they shoot black children in the back.  

I don't have to give up a darn thing to do the right thing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you're a whining crybaby
> 
> every person who is sound of mind and body can improve their situation any time they want
> 
> you don't believe that so it seems you think even less of people than I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, everybody, it's the voice of white privilege....
> 
> Someone who was born on third base and thought he invented baseball.
> 
> You couldn't last a week if you were black in this country.
Click to expand...

3rd base ? really

being raised by a single mother is being born on 3rd base?
having to work 38 hours a week while still in HS is being born on 3rd base?
being on my own and out of my mother's house at 17 is being born on 3rd base?
working full time nights and paying 100% of my own tuition while going to college is being born on 3rd base?

you have no clue as usual


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the White Privilege Guy who has 2 houses. Come on Joe how about sharing the wealth , that you want with Socialism, Joe? Hypocrite to the end, right Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude, I'm probably a better capitalist than you are... which is why i have two houses and you just have a double wide.
> 
> but to the point, the reality is, this is a racist society and always has been. I can still enjoy my two houses, but think, maybe we can spend more money on inner cities schools and maybe we can throw racist cops in jail when they shoot black children in the back.
> 
> I don't have to give up a darn thing to do the right thing.
Click to expand...

yeah and you have 3 lambos and 2 supermodels in bed with you every night

you whine, bitch and moan more than anyone so I doubt you have anything but a rat hole apartment


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> being raised by a single mother is being born on 3rd base?
> having to work 38 hours a week while still in HS is being born on 3rd base?
> being on my own and out of my mother's house at 17 is being born on 3rd base?
> working full time nights and paying 100% of my own tuition while going to college is being born on 3rd base?



And you had to walk 20 miles through a blizzard to get to school. 

Did a cop ever pull you over for being white? 
Did an employer ever throw your application in the garbage for being white? 
Again, born on third base and thought you hit a triple.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> being raised by a single mother is being born on 3rd base?
> having to work 38 hours a week while still in HS is being born on 3rd base?
> being on my own and out of my mother's house at 17 is being born on 3rd base?
> working full time nights and paying 100% of my own tuition while going to college is being born on 3rd base?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you had to walk 20 miles through a blizzard to get to school.
> 
> Did a cop ever pull you over for being white?
> Did an employer ever throw your application in the garbage for being white?
> Again, born on third base and thought you hit a triple.
Click to expand...


Schools were cancelled during blizzards and yes I walked or rode my bike to school
Took a city bus to campus when I was in college

you obviously don't know shit about baseball


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> you whine, bitch and moan more than anyone so I doubt you have anything but a rat hole apartment



Not true, I have a nice condo and a summer place in Wisconsin.  

But to the point, what I complain about is that we have a country that racism is still acceptable, that the working class is getting screwed regularly. 

I would love to have what my dad had, which is to have a nice union job with very little stress and be able to bring home a good living... 

Instead of working one very stressful job 50 hours a week and then working a side business for another 30 to get to where I am at now.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> Schools were cancelled during blizzards and yes I walked or rode my bike to school
> Took a city bus to campus when I was in college
> 
> you obviously don't know shit about baseball



No, but I know quite a bit about whiny white people who n eed to kick down instead of fighting upward.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you whine, bitch and moan more than anyone so I doubt you have anything but a rat hole apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, I have a nice condo and a summer place in Wisconsin.
> 
> But to the point, what I complain about is that we have a country that racism is still acceptable, that the working class is getting screwed regularly.
> 
> I would love to have what my dad had, which is to have a nice union job with very little stress and be able to bring home a good living...
> 
> Instead of working one very stressful job 50 hours a week and then working a side business for another 30 to get to where I am at now.
Click to expand...

yeah anyone can post anything on the internet


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools were cancelled during blizzards and yes I walked or rode my bike to school
> Took a city bus to campus when I was in college
> 
> you obviously don't know shit about baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I know quite a bit about whiny white people who n eed to kick down instead of fighting upward.
Click to expand...


you might have white guilt but I don't.  I worked for everything I have


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> yeah anyone can post anything on the internet



True enough. Like someone can make up a bunch of imaginary hardship and claim he pulled himself up by his bootstraps... 

Oh, wait, you just did that.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> you might have white guilt but I don't. I worked for everything I have



Of course not. YOu are totally comfortable with your racism. Until somoene calls you on it and you lose your shit.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might have white guilt but I don't. I worked for everything I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. YOu are totally comfortable with your racism. Until somoene calls you on it and you lose your shit.
Click to expand...


Funny coming from the guy who calls blacks "darkies"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the White Privilege Guy who has 2 houses. Come on Joe how about sharing the wealth , that you want with Socialism, Joe? Hypocrite to the end, right Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude, I'm probably a better capitalist than you are... which is why i have two houses and you just have a double wide.
> 
> but to the point, the reality is, this is a racist society and always has been. I can still enjoy my two houses, but think, maybe we can spend more money on inner cities schools and maybe we can throw racist cops in jail when they shoot black children in the back.
> 
> I don't have to give up a darn thing to do the right thing.
Click to expand...

So give up one of those houses to the inner city folk, and do your fair share, you fucking hypocrite.  You voted for either Sanders(Socialist) or the vagina candidate(Socialist lite) yet you wont gladly donate one of those abodes to charity.  Real fucking nice of you.  Typical of a liberal, do as they say, not as they do.  Everyone else needs to give, but not them.

Here is my double wide, Joe, and guess what, I am not worried about sharing and will use my "White Privilege" that God gave me.  Just like some of my friends who use "Black Privilege" that God gave them.  When you are a victim, you cant achieve Greatness because the government is in your way.  When you go above victimhood you can achieve whatever you can with God's gifts.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> So give up one of those houses to the inner city folk, and do your fair share, you fucking hypocrite. You voted for either Sanders(Socialist) or the vagina candidate(Socialist lite) yet you wont gladly donate one of those abodes to charity.



We have plenty of houses, more than enough for the people to live in. An, no I didn't vote for Sanders, and only voted for Hillary because you clowns nominated the Cheeto Nazi.  



andaronjim said:


> Here is my double wide, Joe, and guess what, I am not worried about sharing and will use my "White Privilege" that God gave me.



There is no God, and this is your house






The pink is a nice touch...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So give up one of those houses to the inner city folk, and do your fair share, you fucking hypocrite. You voted for either Sanders(Socialist) or the vagina candidate(Socialist lite) yet you wont gladly donate one of those abodes to charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of houses, more than enough for the people to live in. An, no I didn't vote for Sanders, and only voted for Hillary because you clowns nominated the Cheeto Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my double wide, Joe, and guess what, I am not worried about sharing and will use my "White Privilege" that God gave me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no God, and this is your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink is a nice touch...
Click to expand...

That is the house you inherited?  Pink is a nice color for such a snowflake like you Joe.  Do you have the pussy hat also, that is required of those that voted for the crooked vagina candidate?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> That is the house you inherited? Pink is a nice color for such a snowflake like you Joe. Do you have the pussy hat also, that is required of those that voted for the crooked vagina candidate?



Naw, man, that's the totally gay trailer you have in the totally gay trailer park when you aren't out cruising for men between visits to church praying to your imaginary sky friend for forgiveness.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the house you inherited? Pink is a nice color for such a snowflake like you Joe. Do you have the pussy hat also, that is required of those that voted for the crooked vagina candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, that's the totally gay trailer you have in the totally gay trailer park when you aren't out cruising for men between visits to church praying to your imaginary sky friend for forgiveness.
Click to expand...

Hypocrite who voted for the slimy crooked vagina candidate who owns 2 houses and not wanting to share them, is white and privileged because he has his own business(that he claims), and wants everyone else to share but not him.  Just cant get more hypocritical than Joe...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Hypocrite who voted for the slimy crooked vagina candidate who owns 2 houses and not wanting to share them, is white and privileged because he has his own business(that he claims), and wants everyone else to share but not him. Just cant get more hypocritical than Joe...



Guy, I just wrote out a $4000 check to the IRS yesterday to cover my side business.  I could have lied my ass off about how much money I made because it is a mostly cash business. But, no, I account for everything and pay my fair share.  

Now, if the working folks pay their fair share... the rich can pay theirs.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite who voted for the slimy crooked vagina candidate who owns 2 houses and not wanting to share them, is white and privileged because he has his own business(that he claims), and wants everyone else to share but not him. Just cant get more hypocritical than Joe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I just wrote out a $4000 check to the IRS yesterday to cover my side business.  I could have lied my ass off about how much money I made because it is a mostly cash business. But, no, I account for everything and pay my fair share.
> 
> Now, if the working folks pay their fair share... the rich can pay theirs.
Click to expand...

Why do you still have 2 houses Joe when there are people who need a house?  Come on Joe, you voted for the crooked vagina candidate who wants to steal our money and give it to others less deserving.  Fucking hypocrite also has double the CO 2 output, doubling up his global warming footprint...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Why do you still have 2 houses Joe when there are people who need a house? Come on Joe, you voted for the crooked vagina candidate who wants to steal our money and give it to others less deserving. Fucking hypocrite also has double the CO 2 output, doubling up his global warming footprint...



Except my property is forest and more than offsets what little CO2 it makes up.  But I've explained this to you.  

You don't have any money to steal, Double Wide.  You are the kind of person who watches a Koch Brother wolf down 9 cookies and then say to you, "That welfare person wants half your cookie!"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you still have 2 houses Joe when there are people who need a house? Come on Joe, you voted for the crooked vagina candidate who wants to steal our money and give it to others less deserving. Fucking hypocrite also has double the CO 2 output, doubling up his global warming footprint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except my property is forest and more than offsets what little CO2 it makes up.  But I've explained this to you.
> 
> You don't have any money to steal, Double Wide.  You are the kind of person who watches a Koch Brother wolf down 9 cookies and then say to you, "That welfare person wants half your cookie!"
Click to expand...

Sure Joe, why do you have so much property Joe, why aren't you sharing it with those less fortunate than your sorry white privilege self, Joe?  Are you a typical "do as is say, not as I do" Joe?  Everyone else should give up theirs , but not you, Joe?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you still have 2 houses Joe when there are people who need a house? Come on Joe, you voted for the crooked vagina candidate who wants to steal our money and give it to others less deserving. Fucking hypocrite also has double the CO 2 output, doubling up his global warming footprint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except my property is forest and more than offsets what little CO2 it makes up.  But I've explained this to you.
> 
> You don't have any money to steal, Double Wide.  You are the kind of person who watches a Koch Brother wolf down 9 cookies and then say to you, "That welfare person wants half your cookie!"
Click to expand...

damn Joe seems that you have uber wealth envy Joe.  Why aren't you talking about Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Al Gore, Bill Clinton and other liberal elites Joe that stole your tax dollars making them even richer, Joe?  Hypocrite Joe, only hates Rich Republicans, but could care less about the RICH Liberals who used the government to steal your taxes.....


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Sure Joe, why do you have so much property Joe, why aren't you sharing it with those less fortunate than your sorry white privilege self, Joe? Are you a typical "do as is say, not as I do" Joe? Everyone else should give up theirs , but not you, Joe?



Everybody should pay their fair share.  I pay close to $3000 a year on taxes on that property. (Compared to the less than $1000 I pay on my condo). My total taxes last year were well over $20,000, even after taking all of my deductions and actually hiring someone to figure them out because they've gotten too complex for me to do anymore. 

The problem with dumbasses like you is that you think that the shift of the tax burden from the Rich to the rest of us is perfectly okay, or that the problem is the pittance that goes to charity for poor people. (When in fact, most of that money goes to a bloated military and paying entitlements to middle class white people who aren't working anymore.)


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> damn Joe seems that you have uber wealth envy Joe. Why aren't you talking about Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Al Gore, Bill Clinton and other liberal elites Joe that stole your tax dollars making them even richer, Joe? Hypocrite Joe, only hates Rich Republicans, but could care less about the RICH Liberals who used the government to steal your taxes.....



The thing is, those guys pay their fair share and they aren't out there lobbying to get more. 

Say what you want about Bill Gates, he's made all of our lives better.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Joe, why do you have so much property Joe, why aren't you sharing it with those less fortunate than your sorry white privilege self, Joe? Are you a typical "do as is say, not as I do" Joe? Everyone else should give up theirs , but not you, Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should pay their fair share.  I pay close to $3000 a year on taxes on that property. (Compared to the less than $1000 I pay on my condo). My total taxes last year were well over $20,000, even after taking all of my deductions and actually hiring someone to figure them out because they've gotten too complex for me to do anymore.
> 
> The problem with dumbasses like you is that you think that the shift of the tax burden from the Rich to the rest of us is perfectly okay, or that the problem is the pittance that goes to charity for poor people. (When in fact, most of that money goes to a bloated military and paying entitlements to middle class white people who aren't working anymore.)
Click to expand...

Joe I have to pay my fair share of taxes also, but when it is wrong to use tax loopholes that the government created?  Tell me Joe, if tax loopholes are bad, why doesn't the government get rid of them Joe?  I am sure you get tax loopholes on your hypocritical 2 houses, along with family and any other tax loophole you have.  So while you pay $3,000 on your property taxes, I am sure when Mitt Romney(the Mormon you bitched about, you Bigot) he paid $4,000.000 in federal tax and you say that isn't fair?  Come on Joe, you are such a hypocrite.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn Joe seems that you have uber wealth envy Joe. Why aren't you talking about Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Al Gore, Bill Clinton and other liberal elites Joe that stole your tax dollars making them even richer, Joe? Hypocrite Joe, only hates Rich Republicans, but could care less about the RICH Liberals who used the government to steal your taxes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, those guys pay their fair share and they aren't out there lobbying to get more.
> 
> Say what you want about Bill Gates, he's made all of our lives better.
Click to expand...

Buffett says he's still paying lower tax rate than his secretary


> In 2013, capital gains for those earning more than $400,000 ($450,000 for couples) will be taxed at 20%, up from 15%. And high-income households also will pay an additional 3.8% in Medicare taxes on their investment income for the first time. The top marginal tax rate also rose for the wealthiest wage earners, but since Buffett's income is from investment gains, not wages, that's not a factor.


 Joe, you are such a hypocrite.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Joe I have to pay my fair share of taxes also, but when it is wrong to use tax loopholes that the government created? Tell me Joe, if tax loopholes are bad, why doesn't the government get rid of them Joe? I am sure you get tax loopholes on your hypocritical 2 houses, along with family and any other tax loophole you have. So while you pay $3,000 on your property taxes, I am sure when Mitt Romney(the Mormon you bitched about, you Bigot) he paid $4,000.000 in federal tax and you say that isn't fair? Come on Joe, you are such a hypocrite.



That's an easy one. A $70,000 tax loophole for a dancing horse is just plain wrong.  so are a lot of loopholes used by the rich. 

Most of the deductions used by working class Americans are just fine. Frankly, though, I'd rather go to a simpler system where the Rich are paying 50% and the working class is paying 10% and leave it at that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So give up one of those houses to the inner city folk, and do your fair share, you fucking hypocrite. You voted for either Sanders(Socialist) or the vagina candidate(Socialist lite) yet you wont gladly donate one of those abodes to charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of houses, more than enough for the people to live in. An, no I didn't vote for Sanders, and only voted for Hillary because you clowns nominated the Cheeto Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my double wide, Joe, and guess what, I am not worried about sharing and will use my "White Privilege" that God gave me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no God, and this is your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink is a nice touch...
Click to expand...

and this is yours


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe I have to pay my fair share of taxes also, but when it is wrong to use tax loopholes that the government created? Tell me Joe, if tax loopholes are bad, why doesn't the government get rid of them Joe? I am sure you get tax loopholes on your hypocritical 2 houses, along with family and any other tax loophole you have. So while you pay $3,000 on your property taxes, I am sure when Mitt Romney(the Mormon you bitched about, you Bigot) he paid $4,000.000 in federal tax and you say that isn't fair? Come on Joe, you are such a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy one. A $70,000 tax loophole for a dancing horse is just plain wrong.  so are a lot of loopholes used by the rich.
> 
> Most of the deductions used by working class Americans are just fine. Frankly, though, I'd rather go to a simpler system where the Rich are paying 50% and the working class is paying 10% and leave it at that.
Click to expand...

  So when liberals move the poverty line up year after year so more people are put in poverty, and don't have to pay taxes, that isn't a tax loophole?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> So when liberals move the poverty line up year after year so more people are put in poverty, and don't have to pay taxes, that isn't a tax loophole?



No, that's the reality of inflation. 

those poor people are paying a shitload of sales taxes just going about their daily business.  Frankly, I'd love to get rid of all these other taxes, and just have an income tax, so people can see, "This is what government costs you!"  Instead of four deductions on your paycheck, just have one. The rich pay 50%, the middle class pays 10%,a nd if you are below the poverty line, you pay nothing.


----------



## jasonnfree

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite who voted for the slimy crooked vagina candidate who owns 2 houses and not wanting to share them, is white and privileged because he has his own business(that he claims), and wants everyone else to share but not him. Just cant get more hypocritical than Joe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I just wrote out a $4000 check to the IRS yesterday to cover my side business.  I could have lied my ass off about how much money I made because it is a mostly cash business. But, no, I account for everything and pay my fair share.
> 
> Now, if the working folks pay their fair share... the rich can pay theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you still have 2 houses Joe when there are people who need a house?  Come on Joe, you voted for the crooked vagina candidate who wants to steal our money and give it to others less deserving.  Fucking hypocrite also has double the CO 2 output, doubling up his global warming footprint...
Click to expand...


Lots of wealthy far out liberal sob sisters could use their wealth to make life better for the poor, but only want government to do it through taxation.  One or two come to mind.. the clintons, feinsteins, michael moores, obamas.  Well, the obamas may not be that wealthy yet, but they have a big house or two or three.  They could bring a couple of poverty stricken into their households.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when liberals move the poverty line up year after year so more people are put in poverty, and don't have to pay taxes, that isn't a tax loophole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the reality of inflation.
> 
> those poor people are paying a shitload of sales taxes just going about their daily business.  Frankly, I'd love to get rid of all these other taxes, and just have an income tax, so people can see, "This is what government costs you!"  Instead of four deductions on your paycheck, just have one. The rich pay 50%, the middle class pays 10%,a nd if you are below the poverty line, you pay nothing.
Click to expand...

And who the fuck keep making inflation go up? The fucking Democrats when the artificially raise the minimum wages, then the unions demand their wages go up, prices go up, and the shit circle just keeps going around and around.  Joe you are 1 of the most stupid liberals in the universe.


----------



## JoeB131

jasonnfree said:


> Lots of wealthy far out liberal sob sisters could use their wealth to make life better for the poor, but only want government to do it through taxation. One or two come to mind.. the clintons, feinsteins, michael moores, obamas. Well, the obamas may not be that wealthy yet, but they have a big house or two or three. They could bring a couple of poverty stricken into their households.



Individual acts of charity don't fix the problem.  

I know you wingnuts are incapble of compassion, but at least be capable of self preservation. 

Do you know what happens when the poor have no hope? 

Clue- 

France -1787
Russia - 1917
Cuba - 1959
Iran 1978

The best reason for fair wealth distribution is because at a certain point, people just chuck the status quo.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> And who the fuck keep making inflation go up? The fucking Democrats when the artificially raise the minimum wages, then the unions demand their wages go up, prices go up, and the shit circle just keeps going around and around. Joe you are 1 of the most stupid liberals in the universe.



Guy, we haven't raised the minimum wage in 8 years.  Inflation still happens.  

How is that, Double Wide?


----------



## American_Jihad

*ILLEGAL ALIEN DEPORTED 15 TIMES HITS 6-YEAR-OLD RETURNING FROM DISNEYLAND*
May 11, 2017

Daniel Greenfield






This is why deportation alone doesn't work unless you secure the border. And it's what sanctuary city and sanctuary state politicians are guilty of enabling. This is one of a thousand stories. Illegal aliens without a license are a dime a dozen.

...

But sanctuary cities try to protect monsters like this from ICE detainers. And the judges who are trying to protect sanctuary cities perpetuate crimes against children like these.

Illegal Alien Deported 15 Times Hits 6-Year-Old Returning from Disneyland


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who the fuck keep making inflation go up? The fucking Democrats when the artificially raise the minimum wages, then the unions demand their wages go up, prices go up, and the shit circle just keeps going around and around. Joe you are 1 of the most stupid liberals in the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, we haven't raised the minimum wage in 8 years.  Inflation still happens.
> 
> How is that, Double Wide?
Click to expand...

  Who has been the president for those past 8 years?  Minimum wage went from $7.50 to $10.10, so you lie again.  As for inflation, we saw it every year, but Janet would LIE about it because if she/he/it would raise interest rates to stop it, Obama's economy would tank once again.  Just get tired of Joe, the 2 house owing liberal(who wont share one) making bold face lies.  Janet would take the lowering of gas prices and add that into the inflation index but "food and fuel" isn't supposed to be added to the index.  Government is the enemy of the people.  Liberalism is a Cancer of the world.


Obama to Raise Minimum Wage for Contractors to $10.10


----------



## BuckToothMoron

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when liberals move the poverty line up year after year so more people are put in poverty, and don't have to pay taxes, that isn't a tax loophole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the reality of inflation.
> 
> those poor people are paying a shitload of sales taxes just going about their daily business.  Frankly, I'd love to get rid of all these other taxes, and just have an income tax, so people can see, "This is what government costs you!"  Instead of four deductions on your paycheck, just have one. The rich pay 50%, the middle class pays 10%,a nd if you are below the poverty line, you pay nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who the fuck keep making inflation go up? The fucking Democrats when the artificially raise the minimum wages, then the unions demand their wages go up, prices go up, and the shit circle just keeps going around and around.  Joe you are 1 of the most stupid liberals in the universe.
Click to expand...


Hold on Andaronjim- Joe is plenty stupid, for sure. But don't be so reckless as to declare him the most stupid Lib. Have you read Mathew, Rightwinger, Antonio, Lakhota, and NYCARBINER? Everyone of these guys are low 2 digit IQ. Hard to say which is truly the dumbest, but I assure you that Rightwinger has posted the most factually wrong.


----------



## Rooster

American_Jihad said:


> *ILLEGAL ALIEN DEPORTED 15 TIMES HITS 6-YEAR-OLD RETURNING FROM DISNEYLAND*
> May 11, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why deportation alone doesn't work unless you secure the border. And it's what sanctuary city and sanctuary state politicians are guilty of enabling. This is one of a thousand stories. Illegal aliens without a license are a dime a dozen.
> 
> ...
> 
> But sanctuary cities try to protect monsters like this from ICE detainers. And the judges who are trying to protect sanctuary cities perpetuate crimes against children like these.
> 
> Illegal Alien Deported 15 Times Hits 6-Year-Old Returning from Disneyland



Saw that on the news this morning. It's absolutely sickening, and the shit-stain libs who want to protect these illegal scumbag alien pieces of human shit are complicit in these acts...


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Who has been the president for those past 8 years? Minimum wage went from $7.50 to $10.10, so you lie again.



Dude, the minimum wage is still 7.25 an hour. 

Minimum Wage  - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - U.S. Department of Labor

It hasn't moved since 2009.  



andaronjim said:


> As for inflation, we saw it every year, but Janet would LIE about it because if she/he/it would raise interest rates to stop it, Obama's economy would tank once again.



So besides your obvious misogyny, what you keep leaving out of that discussion is how your Boy Bush let his buddies bring us the worst recession in 80 years.  Inflation wasn't the biggest problem. Fixing unemployment was.  



andaronjim said:


> Janet would take the lowering of gas prices and add that into the inflation index but "food and fuel" isn't supposed to be added to the index. Government is the enemy of the people. Liberalism is a Cancer of the world.



Again, we calculate inflation the same way we've done it for 40 years. So, um, no, government isn't the problem. 

The greed of the 1% is.  But you keep living in your double wide and blaming the 'gummit'.


----------



## anotherlife

Illegals are raping your family illegally?  Illegals need love too, don't you think?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has been the president for those past 8 years? Minimum wage went from $7.50 to $10.10, so you lie again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the minimum wage is still 7.25 an hour.
> 
> Minimum Wage  - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - U.S. Department of Labor
> 
> It hasn't moved since 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for inflation, we saw it every year, but Janet would LIE about it because if she/he/it would raise interest rates to stop it, Obama's economy would tank once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So besides your obvious misogyny, what you keep leaving out of that discussion is how your Boy Bush let his buddies bring us the worst recession in 80 years.  Inflation wasn't the biggest problem. Fixing unemployment was.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet would take the lowering of gas prices and add that into the inflation index but "food and fuel" isn't supposed to be added to the index. Government is the enemy of the people. Liberalism is a Cancer of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, we calculate inflation the same way we've done it for 40 years. So, um, no, government isn't the problem.
> 
> The greed of the 1% is.  But you keep living in your double wide and blaming the 'gummit'.
Click to expand...




> Dude, the minimum wage is still 7.25 an hour.


 Here's Every City in America Getting a $15 Minimum Wage


> When dozens of New York fast food workers walked off the job in 2013 demanding minimum pay of $15 per hour, their campaign seemed like a longshot. But two years, several nationwide strikes and new rules laws later, a $15 minimum wage is becoming a reality for millions of workers across the United States.


 Since you live in Southside Chicago, you and your liberal ilk may only make 7.50 an hour, but many other seem to be doing quite well.  Or are you saying the Time Magazine is FAKE NEWS?  Hmmm?  





> discussion is how your Boy Bush let his buddies bring us the worst recession in 80 years.


Once again, when Barney Frank, Maxine Waters and Chris Dodd, stopped the 2004 Fannie/Freddie hearings on the eventually collapse of the housing market, of course you worthless fucktards blame Bush and not your own, typical of a pansie ass liberal, petulant little girl.  





> Again, we calculate inflation the same way we've done it for 40 years.


 Why the official inflation rate seems low


> The all-items inflation rate represents everything people spend money on: haircuts, plane tickets, medical care, clothes — you name it. But, that number is puffed up by the pesky necessities — food and energy. So those two categories are discarded when calculating the core inflation rate.


 Yet the reason why Inflation has been said to be "Near Zero" by Janet Yellow was so Obama would look good.  Intelligent people saw what has happening which is why the crooked, vagina ex candidate didn't continue O's suck ass economic policies.
Joe the Hypocrite has 2 houses, which he will keep and not share, his CO2 frootprint is typical of any liberal.  Do as a liberal says, not as a liberal does.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Since you live in Southside Chicago, you and your liberal ilk may only make 7.50 an hour, but many other seem to be doing quite well. Or are you saying the Time Magazine is FAKE NEWS? Hmmm?



Okay, guy, you made a statement that wasn't true. You said the Minimum Wage went up. It hasn't moved up since 2009.  



andaronjim said:


> Once again, when Barney Frank, Maxine Waters and Chris Dodd, stopped the 2004 Fannie/Freddie hearings on the eventually collapse of the housing market, of course you worthless fucktards blame Bush and not your own, typical of a pansie ass liberal, petulant little girl.



yes, we blame Bush because he had been president for 8 years and it was his appointees who were supposed to be watching the banksters to make sure they didn't do exactly what they did.  



andaronjim said:


> Yet the reason why Inflation has been said to be "Near Zero" by Janet Yellow was so Obama would look good. Intelligent people saw what has happening which is why the crooked, vagina ex candidate didn't continue O's suck ass economic policies.



Let's see now.  Obama brought unemployment down from a high of 10% to 4%.  Inflation is low, the Stock Market is at 20K.... 

Not to worry, your Biffenfuhrer will fuck that up quick enough.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you live in Southside Chicago, you and your liberal ilk may only make 7.50 an hour, but many other seem to be doing quite well. Or are you saying the Time Magazine is FAKE NEWS? Hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, guy, you made a statement that wasn't true. You said the Minimum Wage went up. It hasn't moved up since 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, when Barney Frank, Maxine Waters and Chris Dodd, stopped the 2004 Fannie/Freddie hearings on the eventually collapse of the housing market, of course you worthless fucktards blame Bush and not your own, typical of a pansie ass liberal, petulant little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, we blame Bush because he had been president for 8 years and it was his appointees who were supposed to be watching the banksters to make sure they didn't do exactly what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the reason why Inflation has been said to be "Near Zero" by Janet Yellow was so Obama would look good. Intelligent people saw what has happening which is why the crooked, vagina ex candidate didn't continue O's suck ass economic policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see now.  Obama brought unemployment down from a high of 10% to 4%.  Inflation is low, the Stock Market is at 20K....
> 
> Not to worry, your Biffenfuhrer will fuck that up quick enough.
Click to expand...




> Okay, guy, you made a statement that wasn't true. You said the Minimum Wage went up. It hasn't moved up since 2009.


 I just showed that minimum wage has gone up, Time magazine and the city I am close to, all have increased minimum wage, yet you are being a liar once again.   





> yes, we blame Bush because he had been president for 8 years and it was his appointees who were supposed to be watching the banksters


 The appointees did, and when Dudd, Wasters, and Frankfurter called the RACISTS for denying the red lining of loans people couldn't afford, those appointees backed off do to the liberal pressure. Better stop Joe blow, you are making sure everyone thinks you ARE very stupid. 





> Obama brought unemployment down from a high of 10% to 4%.


 The Big Lie: 5.6% Unemployment


> While you are as unemployed as one can possibly be, and tragically may never find work again, you are _not_ counted in the figure we see relentlessly in the news -- currently 5.6%. Right now, as many as 30 million Americans are either out of work or severely underemployed. Trust me, the vast majority of them aren't throwing parties to toast "falling" unemployment.


  U-3 was 4.9% the U-6 was over 13% yes liberal propaganda was in full force.  Easy money QE forever allowed Apple and other liberal companies to borrow billions at 0% interest, invest it at 5% return and make Obscene profits.  Funny how the left hates Wall Street unless they want to cover the ass of their liberal president trying to make HIM look good.  Just too funny in the hypocrisy of the left.  Right Joe?  Are you really Chris Mathews?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> The appointees did, and when Dudd, Wasters, and Frankfurter called the RACISTS for denying the red lining of loans people couldn't afford, those appointees backed off do to the liberal pressure. Better stop Joe blow, you are making sure everyone thinks you ARE very stupid.



Guy, even the banking industry isn't claiming the CRA caused the crash.  

The crash was caused by middle class people buying McMansions trying to flip them in a few years, and the banks misrepresenting their value to selll the mortgages to investors. 



andaronjim said:


> U-3 was 4.9% the U-6 was over 13% yes liberal propaganda was in full force. Easy money QE forever allowed Apple and other liberal companies to borrow billions at 0% interest, invest it at 5% return and make Obscene profits. Funny how the left hates Wall Street unless they want to cover the ass of their liberal president trying to make HIM look good. Just too funny in the hypocrisy of the left. Right Joe? Are you really Chris Mathews?



Guy, point is, Obama left the economy in better shape than Bush left it in, and better shape than it will be in after Biff gets done fucking it up.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The appointees did, and when Dudd, Wasters, and Frankfurter called the RACISTS for denying the red lining of loans people couldn't afford, those appointees backed off do to the liberal pressure. Better stop Joe blow, you are making sure everyone thinks you ARE very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, even the banking industry isn't claiming the CRA caused the crash.
> 
> The crash was caused by middle class people buying McMansions trying to flip them in a few years, and the banks misrepresenting their value to selll the mortgages to investors.
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> U-3 was 4.9% the U-6 was over 13% yes liberal propaganda was in full force. Easy money QE forever allowed Apple and other liberal companies to borrow billions at 0% interest, invest it at 5% return and make Obscene profits. Funny how the left hates Wall Street unless they want to cover the ass of their liberal president trying to make HIM look good. Just too funny in the hypocrisy of the left. Right Joe? Are you really Chris Mathews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, point is, Obama left the economy in better shape than Bush left it in, and better shape than it will be in after Biff gets done fucking it up.
Click to expand...

And who the fuck was backing up those bogus loans?  Fannie and Freddie.  What the fuck is your problem HE who owns 2 houses?  Why the fuck are you so in the tank for people who want to fucking screw you?  You liberals are the most stupid people in the world.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> And who the fuck was backing up those bogus loans? Fannie and Freddie. What the fuck is your problem HE who owns 2 houses? Why the fuck are you so in the tank for people who want to fucking screw you? You liberals are the most stupid people in the world.



Again, Freddie and Fannie weren't the problem, the banks were. 

The only people I see screwing me are the One Percenters who come up with new ways to do so.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who the fuck was backing up those bogus loans? Fannie and Freddie. What the fuck is your problem HE who owns 2 houses? Why the fuck are you so in the tank for people who want to fucking screw you? You liberals are the most stupid people in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Freddie and Fannie weren't the problem, the banks were.
> 
> The only people I see screwing me are the One Percenters who come up with new ways to do so.
Click to expand...

Who was buying up the bank's mortgages Joe?  I know it is hard for you libs to be honest, but just this time, answer truthfully.

Ex-Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac execs charged with fraud


> Two former CEOs at mortgage giants Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac on Friday became the highest-profile individuals to be charged in connection with the 2008 financial crisis.


 If Fannie and Freddie did nothing wrong Joe, why did these guys go to Jail?  Hmmm? 

So you agree that Warren Buffet(the guy who pays a less tax rate than his secretary) is fucking you over?  Is Bill Gates(a liberal) also fucking you over?


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> Who was buying up the bank's mortgages Joe? I know it is hard for you libs to be honest, but just this time, answer truthfully.



It doesn't matter.  I want to keep explaining this to you... the problem was the banks selling those bad mortgages as investments, not Fannie and Freddie backing some of them. 



andaronjim said:


> If Fannie and Freddie did nothing wrong Joe, why did these guys go to Jail? Hmmm?



They didn't go to jail. they were charged in a civil suit. Do you actually read the shit you link to?  

_Many legal experts say they don't expect the six executives to face criminal charges.

"If the U.S. attorney's office was going to be bringing charges, they would have brought it simultaneously with the civil case," said Christopher Morvillo, a former federal prosecutor now in private practice in Manhattan.

_


----------



## American_Jihad

*7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
July 12, 2017

Daniel Greenfield






Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.

...

Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.

7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man


----------



## BULLDOG

American_Jihad said:


> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man



An average of 3,287 people die each day from traffic accidents. Most caused by speeding. What percentage of those people driving that fast do you think were illegal aliens?


----------



## miketx

BULLDOG said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An average of 3,287 people die each day from traffic accidents. Most caused by speeding. What percentage of those people driving that fast do you think were illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

All the libs relish illegals killing citizens. It's part of their play book to defend the indefensible.


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An average of 3,287 people die each day from traffic accidents. Most caused by speeding. What percentage of those people driving that fast do you think were illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the libs relish illegals killing citizens. It's part of their play book to defend the indefensible.
Click to expand...


Who is defending anybody. If he is guilty of what you say, he should be punished to the full extent of the law. Trying to make some sort of point about immigrants without showing how they, as a group, differ from anyone else is just stupid.


----------



## miketx

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An average of 3,287 people die each day from traffic accidents. Most caused by speeding. What percentage of those people driving that fast do you think were illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the libs relish illegals killing citizens. It's part of their play book to defend the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is defending anybody. If he is guilty of what you say, he should be punished to the full extent of the law. Trying to make some sort of point about immigrants without showing how they, as a group, differ from anyone else is just stupid.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection attempt, thanks.


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An average of 3,287 people die each day from traffic accidents. Most caused by speeding. What percentage of those people driving that fast do you think were illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the libs relish illegals killing citizens. It's part of their play book to defend the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is defending anybody. If he is guilty of what you say, he should be punished to the full extent of the law. Trying to make some sort of point about immigrants without showing how they, as a group, differ from anyone else is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection attempt, thanks.
Click to expand...


No deflection at all. What point are you trying to make? That illegal aliens are more likely than anyone else to drive fast and kill someone? Come on, spit it out.
Man with 7 DWI convictions gets 40 years in prison for killing pedestrian
More than 100 Minnesota drivers have at least 10 DWI convictions


----------



## MikeK

JakeStarkey said:


> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.


That's true.  Some are.  But as of now the really dangerous ones are largely confined to ethnic ghettos and in recent years have been killing each other.  But as the immigration problem increases I expect that to change.  

Considering the rape statistics reported in Sweden and the European nations which are flooded with Muslim immigrants I was a bit surprised that these two rapists are Latino.  But if we open the gates to Muslim "refugees" we are certain to experience the same problems as Sweden and Europe.  As it is the problems we do have with immigrants are bad enough.

As far as you are concerned, Jake, have you taken any immigrants into your home?  If not, why not?


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> Since citizens are committing more crimes per capita, we would be better off concentrating on catching just citizens.


The radical Left would call that racism.  Or are you going to argue with FBI statistics?


----------



## MikeK

JakeStarkey said:


> Our citizens are more dangerous than immigrants.
> 
> [...]


That's because there are 95% more citizens than non-citizens, too many of whom are undocumented and should be removed by any means necessary or confined to internment camps until they can either be approved or deported. 

Haven't you been watching what has happened and is happening to Europe?  Why should we expose our citizens to such an obvious risk?


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> I'm not saying any of that. I just said we shouldn't kill people unless we are 100% positive they are guilty.


Actually I am opposed to killing truly obnoxious offenders because in the final philosophical analysis it would be doing them a favor.  After all, what is death if not a long, peaceful slumber.  For some it is far better than what life has in store for them.  

 I believe certain offenses call for imaginative forms of physical and psychological torture.


----------



## MikeK

yiostheoy said:


> Empathy for a 14 year old girl is no justification to go full Nazi or KKK.


If you were the father of three girls, as I am, you assuredly would feel differently.


----------



## MikeK

yiostheoy said:


> Crime is crime whether committed by legal's or illegal's.





> Looks like these two perps are now in custody and facing deportation.


Just deportation?  That's it?  Do you regard that as an adequate deterrent?  



> The victim as in the case of all victims was not vigilant nor prepared to fend off or prevent the assault.


Why should teen-age girls in a high school need to be vigilant and prepared to fend off a rape attack?  This wasn't the way it was when America was a civilized Nation, but that was before the scum of the earth were permitted to mingle freely with the more refined element of society.  



> The perps as usual were juvie criminals with no sense of right and wrong.


They should be made to serve as examples to other "juvies" why it's a bad idea to give in to one's primitive urges.  In other words, _the fear of God._ 



> This happens every day somewhere by home grown juvie perps as well.


If it were dealt with properly it wouldn't be happening every day -- not even every month.



> There is nothing new about this.


Oh, yes there is.  You might be too young to remember, but there was a time in America when something like this was front page news.   



> It is not newsworthy.  It is simply inflammatory.


Perhaps not to you.  



> By publishing it the news medium is simply being fascist.


Can we assume you are *Antifa*scist?  



> By further publishing it you andaronjim are contributing to inflammatory fascism.


It seems it's time for some good old-fashioned fascism to be applied in the right places.



> You are the criminal together with the two juvie perps.


A clear example of the kind of twisted reasoning the U.S. has become afflicted with and needs to be purged by any means necessary.  But thanks for revealing your true nature.


----------



## MikeK

Mac1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that, within the binary "oppressor/oppressed" paradigm under which the "progressives" operate, the illegals are the "oppressed" and anyone who questions them are the "oppressors".
> 
> So what you are seeing on this thread, predictably, is an illustration of that paradigm.  They will defend the people they have designated as "oppressed" regardless of the ramifications, regardless of the damage, regardless of the crimes committed.
> 
> Once they've made that determination, it's over.
> .
Click to expand...

Well said, Mac.  

The presence of the element you've clearly described is a major problem which has not yet fully shown itself.  It is analogous to a deadly malignancy which as yet has not been identified.  When it is revealed I can only hope it won't be too late to purge it.


----------



## tycho1572

BULLDOG said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An average of 3,287 people die each day from traffic accidents. Most caused by speeding. What percentage of those people driving that fast do you think were illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

Let's take a look at the lives lost because of people who shouldn't have been here.


----------



## Mac1958

MikeK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teens who 'raped girl in Maryland' recently immigrated | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that, within the binary "oppressor/oppressed" paradigm under which the "progressives" operate, the illegals are the "oppressed" and anyone who questions them are the "oppressors".
> 
> So what you are seeing on this thread, predictably, is an illustration of that paradigm.  They will defend the people they have designated as "oppressed" regardless of the ramifications, regardless of the damage, regardless of the crimes committed.
> 
> Once they've made that determination, it's over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said, Mac.
> 
> The presence of the element you've clearly described is a major problem which has not yet fully shown itself.  It is analogous to a deadly malignancy which as yet has not been identified.  When it is revealed I can only hope it won't be too late to purge it.
Click to expand...

This is cultural now, it's not just the behavior of some goofballs.  

Once something becomes cultural, it's much more difficult to eradicate.
.


----------



## tycho1572

Would you be advocating for illegals if your family was killed by one, BULLDOG?


----------



## MikeK

yiostheoy said:


> She is pushing KKK type Nazism.


Which is preferable to the kind of third world social value system you seem to espouse.


----------



## tycho1572

BULLDOG seems to think it isn't a big deal because accidents happen.


----------



## tycho1572

American_Jihad said:


> *7-TIME DEPORTED ILLEGAL DRIVES 100 MPH, KILLS MAN*
> July 12, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Just the sort of laudable behavior that sanctuary states and cities are striving to protect when they block immigration action against illegals for "petty crimes" like drunk driving.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just the sort of behavior that the sanctuary movement is striving to protect.
> 
> 7-Time Deported Illegal Drives 100 MPH, Kills Man


I was about to post that before seeing you already did.


----------



## BULLDOG

tycho1572 said:


> Would you be advocating for illegals if your family was killed by one, BULLDOG?



I'm not sure what that has to do with anything.


----------



## tycho1572

BULLDOG said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be advocating for illegals if your family was killed by one, BULLDOG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what that has to do with anything.
Click to expand...

That's because you're an idiot. 

What are your thoughts on this? ......


----------



## tycho1572

What would you tell the family of a loved one who was killed/murdered by an illegal immigrant, BULLDOG? Shit happens?


----------



## tycho1572

Trump has a strong stance against illegals coming into this country for a damn good reason. 
Few people care if it chaps the ass of the left.


----------



## Spare_change

BULLDOG said:


> *U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants, new studies show*
> U.S.-born citizens commit more crime than immigrants: studies


Of course, I'm sure you've taken into consideration that most illegal-on-illegal crimes go unreported, and that the police in liberal cities/states do NOT report/record citizenship status.

In short, your "study" is flawed and designed to generate a preconceived answer.


----------



## BULLDOG

tycho1572 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be advocating for illegals if your family was killed by one, BULLDOG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what that has to do with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're an idiot.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? ......
Click to expand...

My thoughts are it's sad to see any grieving parent. I hope she can find some peace even if she will never be beyond her grief. Are you saying he would have received a sterner punishment if he was a citizen?  Do you think the grieving mother wouldn't feel as much loss and pain if he would have been a citizen?


----------



## BULLDOG

tycho1572 said:


> What would you tell the family of a loved one who was killed/murdered by an illegal immigrant, BULLDOG? Shit happens?



I would tell them the same thing I would tell any grieving parent. I'm  so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 12icer

Is your answer that you would be ready then to remove the problem from our society if it were your loss? I didn't think so!! I just hope it IS all liberals who suffer these things since they are the supporters of these types of criminals at all levels. Maybe we can just round them up them ALL to San Francisco, and all of the other SANCTUARY areas of the country. It makes sense to do the same with all gangs too. It is a good idea you have there bulldog,, Lets take the National guard in every state, round up the gangs illegals, and the rest of the vermin, implant them with a chip, take them to all of those areas and release them into their homeys care. Good idea but of course they will also be tracked when they try to vote and denied and they will not be added to the representative distribution total.


----------



## BULLDOG

12icer said:


> Is your answer that you would be ready then to remove the problem from our society if it were your loss? I didn't think so!! I just hope it IS all liberals who suffer these things since they are the supporters of these types of criminals at all levels. Maybe we can just round them up them ALL to San Francisco, and all of the other SANCTUARY areas of the country. It makes sense to do the same with all gangs too. It is a good idea you have there bulldog,, Lets take the National guard in every state, round up the gangs illegals, and the rest of the vermin, implant them with a chip, take them to all of those areas and release them into their homeys care. Good idea but of course they will also be tracked when they try to vote and denied and they will not be added to the representative distribution total.



Gettin a little nuts there, aren't you?


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your answer that you would be ready then to remove the problem from our society if it were your loss? I didn't think so!! I just hope it IS all liberals who suffer these things since they are the supporters of these types of criminals at all levels. Maybe we can just round them up them ALL to San Francisco, and all of the other SANCTUARY areas of the country. It makes sense to do the same with all gangs too. It is a good idea you have there bulldog,, Lets take the National guard in every state, round up the gangs illegals, and the rest of the vermin, implant them with a chip, take them to all of those areas and release them into their homeys care. Good idea but of course they will also be tracked when they try to vote and denied and they will not be added to the representative distribution total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin a little nuts there, aren't you?
Click to expand...

I don't know about "nuts."  I'd say it's an indication that people are seriously fed up with migrant and internal troublemaker problems and want to put an end to them.  Call it an early drumbeat.


----------



## BULLDOG

MikeK said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your answer that you would be ready then to remove the problem from our society if it were your loss? I didn't think so!! I just hope it IS all liberals who suffer these things since they are the supporters of these types of criminals at all levels. Maybe we can just round them up them ALL to San Francisco, and all of the other SANCTUARY areas of the country. It makes sense to do the same with all gangs too. It is a good idea you have there bulldog,, Lets take the National guard in every state, round up the gangs illegals, and the rest of the vermin, implant them with a chip, take them to all of those areas and release them into their homeys care. Good idea but of course they will also be tracked when they try to vote and denied and they will not be added to the representative distribution total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin a little nuts there, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about "nuts."  I'd say it's an indication that people are seriously fed up with migrant and internal troublemaker problems and want to put an end to them.  Call it an early drumbeat.
Click to expand...


Go back and read his post one more time. Talking about national guard roundup to forcibly implant tracking chips is seriously nuts.


----------



## Spare_change

Exaggeration for emphasis ...


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> Go back and read his post one more time. Talking about national guard roundup to forcibly implant tracking chips is seriously nuts.


I might agree with you had I not been diligently following the events taking place in Sweden, Germany, France, Italy, England, and various other White Christian nations.  Are you paying attention to what is going on there?  Do you doubt that once these militant Muslims have a strong foothold in Europe and Scandinavia the U.S. is next -- unless we make serious preparations to avoid it?  

Fear is a powerful motivating force.  12Icer's recommendation is prompted by fear, which I understand because I fear the militant Muslims, too.  I am a White Christian and I know what they would do to me and mine if given half a chance, which I why I believe it's time for radical thinking.


----------



## BULLDOG

MikeK said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read his post one more time. Talking about national guard roundup to forcibly implant tracking chips is seriously nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> I might agree with you had I not been diligently following the events taking place in Sweden, Germany, France, Italy, England, and various other White Christian nations.  Are you paying attention to what is going on there?  Do you doubt that once these militant Muslims have a strong foothold in Europe and Scandinavia the U.S. is next -- unless we make serious preparations to avoid it?
> 
> Fear is a powerful motivating force.  12Icer's recommendation is prompted by fear, which I understand because I fear the militant Muslims, too.  I am a White Christian and I know what they would do to me and mine if given half a chance, which I why I believe it's time for radical thinking.
Click to expand...


I don't care what fears he or you might have, or why you might have them. Suggesting a roundup by the national guard for forced chip implant is crazy. No other way to look at it.


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> I don't care what fears he or you might have, or why you might have them. Suggesting a roundup by the national guard for forced chip implant is crazy. No other way to look at it.


That is a reasonable position at this time because we here in the U.S. have not experienced what the Europeans and Scandinavians are going through.  If Trump does not keep his promise to the ultimate degree, or if the Democrats manage to impeach him, and submissive Liberals prevail sufficiently to enable the Muslim migration to do here what they are doing in Europe and Scandinavia, things will change and an authoritarian atmosphere will emerge overnight.

I'll remind you that when Pearl Harbor was bombed the U.S. Government saw fit to mobilize the military, round up every Japanese person in America, whether citizen or not, and place them in internment camps.  Keep in mind that not one of these unfortunate Japanese had done anything at all to suggest they were disloyal or in any way represented a threat to the U.S.  In the simplest terms they were victims of _fear_ and resentful rage because of the attack.  The Muslim migrant situation is very different.  They are perceived as being something quite other than the comparatively innocent and peaceful Japanese who lived here.  

The attack on our Nation by the Japanese galvanized the public, causing both fear of harm and resentful rage.  That's all it takes.  Thus far we Americans have not experienced the kind of internal aggression the Germans, the Swedes, the French, and the English have experienced.  But if we do, and if we have a strong Conservative government in place when it happens, you may rest assured that roundup and internment will commence -- and it will be ugly.  As far as the RFID chip implantation is concerned, that possibility will depend on just how pissed off the public is, the degree of fear we experience, and the level of internal violence that takes place between opposing citizen groups.


----------



## BULLDOG

MikeK said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what fears he or you might have, or why you might have them. Suggesting a roundup by the national guard for forced chip implant is crazy. No other way to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a reasonable position at this time because we here in the U.S. have not experienced what the Europeans and Scandinavians are going through.  If Trump does not keep his promise to the ultimate degree, or if the Democrats manage to impeach him, and submissive Liberals prevail sufficiently to enable the Muslim migration to do here what they are doing in Europe and Scandinavia, things will change and an authoritarian atmosphere will emerge overnight.
> 
> I'll remind you that when Pearl Harbor was bombed the U.S. Government saw fit to mobilize the military, round up every Japanese person in America, whether citizen or not, and place them in internment camps.  Keep in mind that not one of these unfortunate Japanese had done anything at all to suggest they were disloyal or in any way represented a threat to the U.S.  In the simplest terms they were victims of _fear_ and resentful rage.
> 
> The attack on our Nation by the Japanese galvanized the public, causing both fear of harm and resentful rage.  That's all it takes.  Thus far we Americans have not experienced the kind of internal aggression the Germans, the Swedes, the French, and the English have experienced.  But if we do, and if we have a strong Conservative government in place when it happens, you may rest assured that roundup and internment will commence -- and it will be ugly.  As far as the RFID chip implantation is concerned, that possibility will depend on just how pissed off the public is, the degree of fear we experience, and the level of internal violence that takes place between opposing citizen groups.
Click to expand...


Yes, that was one of the most shameful acts our country ever made. 
In 1980, under mounting pressure from the Japanese American Citizens League and redress organizations,[22] President Jimmy Carter opened an investigation to determine whether the decision to put Japanese Americans into internment camps had been justified by the government. He appointed the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians (CWRIC) to investigate the camps. The Commission's report, titled _Personal Justice Denied_, found little evidence of Japanese disloyalty at the time and concluded that the incarceration had been the product of racism. It recommended that the government pay reparations to the survivors. In 1988, President Ronald Reagan signed into law the Civil Liberties Act of 1988, which apologized for the internment on behalf of the U.S. government and authorized a payment of $20,000 (equivalent to $41,000 in 2016) to each camp survivor. The legislation admitted that government actions were based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership".[23] The U.S. government eventually disbursed more than $1.6 billion (equivalent to $3,240,000,000 in 2016) in reparations to 82,219 Japanese Americans who had been interned and their heirs.[22][24]


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> Yes, that was one of the most shameful acts our country ever made.
> 
> [...]


Considering the fact that the those Japanese who suffered the pains, loss, and humiliation of being forcibly interned were completely innocent of any offense, no one can deny the essential cruelty and shameful nature of that precipitous action.  But it should be kept in mind that recognition of the unnecessarily punitive nature of that internment took four decades of peaceful contemplation to bring about. 

Simply stated, it is important to the purpose of this discussion to realize there is a profound difference in the fundamental mass psychology of a nation which is at peace and of one which is unexpectedly plunged into the brutal reality of war.  I was only six years old when Pearl Harbor was bombed so I have no graphic or detailed memories of the event.  But I do have vague recollection of a darkening of the general atmosphere in our home and in the world outside it.  But having later seen all the news pictures and read and heard eye-witness accounts of the bombing, of the American sailors who were blown to bits, burned, drowned, and crippled in that cynically treacherous sneak attack, and having some academic understanding of the subtle intricacies of mass psychology, I can well understand how the emotional effects of fearful and bitterly vengeful rage resulted in the _Internment Act_ which we later apologized and offered atonement for. 

One event which I do have graphic and detailed recollection of is the 9/11 attack on the World Trade Center.  A major difference between that atrocity and Pearl Harbor is we knew exactly who was responsible for the latter but it was impossible for us to pinpoint responsibility for 9/11.  All we knew is it was fanatical Islamists -- members of a religion, not an identifiable nation.  And while it does occur to many that the attack was sufficiently provocative to commence internment and deportation of Muslims there are some who believe that lingering guilt for the Japanese internment was the primary inhibiting factor.


----------



## BULLDOG

MikeK said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was one of the most shameful acts our country ever made.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the fact that the those Japanese who suffered the pains, loss, and humiliation of being forcibly interned were completely innocent of any offense, no one can deny the essential cruelty and shameful nature of that precipitous action.  But it should be kept in mind that recognition of the unnecessarily punitive nature of that internment took four decades of peaceful contemplation to bring about.
> 
> Simply stated, it is important to the purpose of this discussion to realize there is a profound difference in the fundamental mass psychology of a nation which is at peace and of one which is unexpectedly plunged into the brutal reality of war.  I was only six years old when Pearl Harbor was bombed so I have no graphic or detailed memories of the event.  But I do have vague recollection of a darkening of the general atmosphere in our home and in the world outside it.  But having later seen all the news pictures and read and heard eye-witness accounts of the bombing, of the American sailors who were blown to bits, burned, drowned, and crippled in that cynically treacherous sneak attack, and having some academic understanding of the subtle intricacies of mass psychology, I can well understand how the emotional effects of fearful and bitterly vengeful rage resulted in the _Internment Act_ which we later apologized and offered atonement for.
> 
> One event which I do have graphic and detailed recollection of is the 9/11 attack on the World Trade Center.  A major difference between that atrocity and Pearl Harbor is we knew exactly who was responsible for the latter but it was impossible for us to pinpoint responsibility for 9/11.  All we knew is it was fanatical Islamists -- members of a religion, not an identifiable nation.  And while it does occur to many that the attack was sufficiently provocative to commence internment and deportation of Muslims there are some who believe that lingering guilt for the Japanese internment was the primary inhibiting factor.
Click to expand...


Internment is wrong and will never happen here again unless the US as we know it has been destroyed.


----------



## Spare_change

BULLDOG said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was one of the most shameful acts our country ever made.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the fact that the those Japanese who suffered the pains, loss, and humiliation of being forcibly interned were completely innocent of any offense, no one can deny the essential cruelty and shameful nature of that precipitous action.  But it should be kept in mind that recognition of the unnecessarily punitive nature of that internment took four decades of peaceful contemplation to bring about.
> 
> Simply stated, it is important to the purpose of this discussion to realize there is a profound difference in the fundamental mass psychology of a nation which is at peace and of one which is unexpectedly plunged into the brutal reality of war.  I was only six years old when Pearl Harbor was bombed so I have no graphic or detailed memories of the event.  But I do have vague recollection of a darkening of the general atmosphere in our home and in the world outside it.  But having later seen all the news pictures and read and heard eye-witness accounts of the bombing, of the American sailors who were blown to bits, burned, drowned, and crippled in that cynically treacherous sneak attack, and having some academic understanding of the subtle intricacies of mass psychology, I can well understand how the emotional effects of fearful and bitterly vengeful rage resulted in the _Internment Act_ which we later apologized and offered atonement for.
> 
> One event which I do have graphic and detailed recollection of is the 9/11 attack on the World Trade Center.  A major difference between that atrocity and Pearl Harbor is we knew exactly who was responsible for the latter but it was impossible for us to pinpoint responsibility for 9/11.  All we knew is it was fanatical Islamists -- members of a religion, not an identifiable nation.  And while it does occur to many that the attack was sufficiently provocative to commence internment and deportation of Muslims there are some who believe that lingering guilt for the Japanese internment was the primary inhibiting factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internment is wrong and will never happen here again unless the US as we know it has been destroyed.
Click to expand...


Destined to be disappointed.


----------



## MikeK

BULLDOG said:


> Internment is wrong and will never happen here again unless the US as we know it has been destroyed.


That depends entirely on two primary factors, one being the level of provocation and the other being the existing political orientation.

If Muslim migrants start behaving here the way they are in Europe and Sweden, factor (a), and the public gets pissed off enough to elect a radical right-wing government, factor (b), you can rest assured internment will take place and its nature will be such that its subjects will be begging for deportation.


----------



## BULLDOG

MikeK said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internment is wrong and will never happen here again unless the US as we know it has been destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends entirely on two primary factors, one being the level of provocation and the other being the existing political orientation.
> 
> If Muslim migrants start behaving here the way they are in Europe and Sweden, factor (a), and the public gets pissed off enough to elect a radical right-wing government, factor (b), you can rest assured internment will take place and its nature will be such that its subjects will be begging for deportation.
Click to expand...


Not if our laws are still in place. You can't imprison someone without a legal reason.


----------



## Spare_change

BULLDOG said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internment is wrong and will never happen here again unless the US as we know it has been destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends entirely on two primary factors, one being the level of provocation and the other being the existing political orientation.
> 
> If Muslim migrants start behaving here the way they are in Europe and Sweden, factor (a), and the public gets pissed off enough to elect a radical right-wing government, factor (b), you can rest assured internment will take place and its nature will be such that its subjects will be begging for deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if our laws are still in place. You can't imprison someone without a legal reason.
Click to expand...

Naivete does not become you.


----------

